# von Leute die sich nichts sagen lassen...



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.

Da ich vor 2 Wochen in eine neue Raid Gilde geladen wurde und ich mit den Offis geredet habe bin ich gleich zum offiziellen Char-Pimper der Gilde gemacht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Gilde Raidet derzeit den 25er ICC Content.

Also habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht und die Leute in der Gilde mir angeschaut. 

Ich habe mir zuerst die TANKS und die HEALER vorgenommen. 

Bei einem Pala Heiler habe ich 3 komische Sockel gefunden. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche waren das INT und Ausdauer...AUSDAUER beim Healpala????

Ich fragte ihn warum er Ausdauer sockelte. Seine Antwort war "DIE haben mir schon oft den Arsch gerettet".  Ich dachte ich les nicht recht...

LOL..wie sollen dir den bitte 45 Ausdauer den ARSCH retten??? hab ich ihn gefragt. 

ich habe ihn gebeten das er die Sockel doch bitte austauschen soll. "NEIN" meinte er... die bleiben drin. 

Sowas von stur dachte ich mir. 

Mein letzter Satz war dann nur" Wenn du aber keine Leistung in den RAIDS bringst nehme ich dich raus"

...keine Antwort...



WAS meint ihr zu dem Sturkopf? Ich kann den doch nicht einfach so im RAID rumlaufen lassen.


----------



## Nania (23. Februar 2010)

Kannst du - und solange er nichts gravierend falsch machst, solltest du in meinen Augen auch. 

Ich lasse mir auch nicht von jedem was sagen, was ich sockeln soll, anstelle des Palas hätte ich dir wahrscheinlich sogar gesagt, dass es dich nichst angeht oder die Gegenfrage gestellt, was du denn meinst, was ich sockeln sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt Leute, die versuchen einem ihren Spielstil aufzuquatschen, und ihre Sockel. 
Ich vertraue das Leuten, die ich schon lange kenne, und von denen ich weiß, dass sie mir helfen wollen - und mich nicht in den Boden trampeln. 
Ich sockle teils auch Zaubermacht und Ausdauer, weils keinen besseren passenden Sockel gibt. Ich lasse mir auch nicht in mein Spiel reinreden, außer ich merke, dass wegen mir etwas gravierend falsch läuft.


----------



## AFFENLUCAN (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn er keine Leistung im Raid bringt sollte man seine Internetverbindung kappen. Sowas kann man ja nicht auf die Gesellschaft loslassen.


----------



## Deadlift (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> Da ich vor 2 Wochen in eine neue Raid Gilde geladen wurde und ich mit den Offis geredet habe bin ich gleich zum offiziellen Char-Pimper der Gilde gemacht worden
> 
> ...



Kurz bevor dir die Eier explodieren hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...


----------



## Morcan (23. Februar 2010)

Die paar Punkte Ausdauer werden euren Raid sicher nicht gleich komplett umwerfen, wie schon erwähnt ist es doch kein Problem solange er seinen Job gut macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Klar rauskicken und erstetzen....


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

schon mal dran gedacht, dass er die sockel drin hat um nen meta/bonus mitzunehmen...gut, da hätt sich natürlich ne andre variante mehr angeboten, aber trotzdem...

nur wenn er sich als failadin vor dem herrn rausstellt, kannste ihn "abmahnen" oder kicken


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (23. Februar 2010)

*ROFL die Katz*

Das ist ein Spiel, alles nur Pixel. Es ist egal wenn die Fights 2 Sekunden länger dauern weil er 45 Ausdauer gesockelt hat.

Zudem lese ich aus deinem Beitrag das der Heiler eventuell schon länger als 2 Wochen in der Raidgilde ist und es bisher wunderbar geklappt hat bzw. sich anscheinend niemand beschwert hat.


----------



## KInstinct (23. Februar 2010)

Falsch gesockelt? ... Hilfe , die Welt geht unter. Gleich einen GM bescheid sagen wegen Permanent-Bann. - Das war ironisch gemeint!


----------



## TheDoggy (23. Februar 2010)

Hälst dich jetzt auch für den Geilsten, oder?


----------



## Firedragon0 (23. Februar 2010)

Tja ich kenn das Thema mit den Chars Pimpen usw. Nur Du solltest die Sache wie nen Prisma sehen: Du bist seit 2 Wochen in der Gilde und willst den Leuten etwas sagen, dass wird nicht so funzen wie Du Dir das vorstellen. Die Leute brauchen erst mal Vertrauen zu Dir und sie müssen Dich erst mal auch anders kennen lernen. Kennst Du den Spruch "So wie es in den Wald reinruft kommt es auch wieder raus" und so ist das halt wenn Du den Leuten auch an den Kopf schmeißt "jo dann nehm ich Dich halt nimmer mit". 

Wenn Du jemanden wirklich helfen möchtest, dann solltest Du den das auch plausiebel klar machen was Sache ist und das mit Worten die man nachvollziehen kann ;-)

Sturköpfe wirst Du immer wieder finden, da kannst Du nix gegen tun. Ich habe das so oft mitbekommen. Da kannst mit 50 Argumenten alles sagen oder es einfach sein lassen und einfach entweder dem Raidleader melden oder einfach so stehen lassen. Ab und an bringt alles drei nichts ;-)

Es ist nur die Frage ob durch ein paar Ausdauersteine wirklich nen ganzer Raid kippt oder Du einfach nur zu perfekt sein möchtest ;-)


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Kurz bevor dir die Eier explodieren hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...


LOOOOOOOL ...


----------



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Die paar Punkte Ausdauer werden euren Raid sicher nicht gleich komplett umwerfen, wie schon erwähnt ist es doch kein Problem solange er seinen Job gut macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sicherlich werden diese paar Punkte nicht gleich den RAID gefährden...nur finde ich das er zumindest mal darüber nachdenken sollte und nicht gleich einen auf Stur machen und sich gar nichts sagen lassen. 

Ich bin selber immer aufgeschlossen wenn jemand meint wie ich meinen Char verbessern kann.


----------



## Firedragon0 (23. Februar 2010)

Es gibt solche und solche Leute das ist halt WoW. Sie müssen ihren eigenen AHA Effekt erhalten das sie das vielleicht sehen was Du Dir da vorstellst. Unter umständen hat das auch etwas mit dem alter zu tun^^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Sicherlich werden diese paar Punkte nicht gleich den RAID gefährden...nur finde ich das er zumindest mal darüber nachdenken sollte und nicht gleich einen auf Stur machen und sich gar nichts sagen lassen.
> 
> Ich bin selber immer aufgeschlossen wenn jemand meint wie ich meinen Char verbessern kann.



"alter ey, du hast voll falsch gesockelt, du gimp"

um mal auf extremste anreden zurück zugreifen. wenn mir jemand, der exakt zwei wochen im raid ist, an den kopf wirft, ich hätte falsche gesockelt oder geencht, würd ich ihm empfehlen eine runde sterben zu gehn und mir nen kaffee mitzubringen. soalng sich MEIN offi nich drüber aufregt, lass ich wies ist. 
nur wenn MEIN offi mir sagt "hör ma, hier un da und dies kannste verbessern/anders machen" tu ichs.


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. Februar 2010)

@ Te
Naja wenn der HEalpala ausdauer sockeln will OK
Lasst ihn doch..
hab bei meinem Krieger auch Auf die Axt +20 Speed Gesockelt...
Juckts mich? nein...

Sry aber du bist so einer von den leuten denen ich am Liebsten eine Reinhauen würde...
Denken immer die wüssten alles besser...

-.-


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

Ich würd gern mal wissen warum er die drin hat.

Weil ich es zwar net schlimm finde, weil ja nicht die Welt untergehen wird, aber so viel ... naja ... Dummheit zu fehlern führen kann.

Da würd ich mir sorgen machen, dass der was falsch amcht, weil das nun echt kein normaler fehler ist^^


----------



## Maradil (23. Februar 2010)

Char-Pimper der Gilde..... lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würd mir auch von keinem der seid 2 Wochen in nem Raid ist sagen,w as ich sockeln soll, wenne r schon so kommt "ey, warum sockelst du das und das, mach das weg sonst kick ich dich!"

Da meinen wieder einige, die könnten hier WoW Guides schreiben


P.S.: das mit den Eiern war geil xD


----------



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Tja ich kenn das Thema mit den Chars Pimpen usw. Nur Du solltest die Sache wie nen Prisma sehen: Du bist seit 2 Wochen in der Gilde und willst den Leuten etwas sagen, dass wird nicht so funzen wie Du Dir das vorstellen. Die Leute brauchen erst mal Vertrauen zu Dir und sie müssen Dich erst mal auch anders kennen lernen. Kennst Du den Spruch "So wie es in den Wald reinruft kommt es auch wieder raus" und so ist das halt wenn Du den Leuten auch an den Kopf schmeißt "jo dann nehm ich Dich halt nimmer mit".
> 
> Wenn Du jemanden wirklich helfen möchtest, dann solltest Du den das auch plausiebel klar machen was Sache ist und das mit Worten die man nachvollziehen kann ;-)
> 
> ...




Er ist ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit in die Gilde gekommen wie ich. Somit ist die Sache mit dem Vertrauen noch nicht soweit her.

Aber du hast recht Respekt und Vertrauen muss man sich Verdienen^^


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Februar 2010)

Offzieller Charpimper... meine Fresse, bist Du toll!

Leider muss ich sagen, dass mir der Paladin sympathischer ist als Du. Du bist NEU in der Gilde, rauschst dort mit Deinem aufgeblasenen Ego rein und willst gleich den etablierten Leuten Deine Meinung aufzwingen?! Und dann müssen sie sich von Dir noch anhören dass DU sie nicht mehr mitnimmst? In IHREM Raid?! Schlechter Witz - der Thread und Dein Ego. Wie lange Du spielst ist im Grunde egal... ich musste auch schon Leuten, die wesentlich länger WoW spielen als ich zeigen, wo sich denn der Schwarzfels befindet.

Also egal welche Beweihräucherung Du erwartest, Du bekommst sie nicht. Ich kann Leute, die notorisch Unfrieden in Gilden stiften, nicht ausstehen und als Dein Gildenleiter würde ich Dich spätestens nach Lesen dieses Threads mit einem saftigen Tritt in den Allerwertesten wieder an die Luft setzen, bevor Du das ganze Klima in der Gilde vergiftest. Denk mal drüber nach bevor Du das nächste Mal wegen einem einzigen Sockelstein (man überlege sich das mal) einen Thread aufmachst. Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat usw...


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Werder die paar Punkte Ausdauer noch die fehlenden paar Pünktchen Intelligenz, Zaubermacht oder sonst was werden den Raid zum Fallen bringen ... Eher überhebliche Member ... Wie schon erwähnt, stell dich erstmal vernünftig vor und zeig den Leuten dass du Ahnung hast ...
Wärst du in einer Gilde und da kommt ein neuer Möchtegern-Star daher, wirste dich von dem auch nich in den ersten paar Tagen blöd vollblubbern lassen ...

GZ du spielt 5 Jahre ... Und nun ? Biste geiler als der Rest oder wie ? xD ...


----------



## Natar (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> blubb



als altgedientes mitglied würde ich mich von einem neuankömmling auch nichts sagen lassen 

soll er doch rumweinen


----------



## Sobe1 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich werd auch mal auf meinen Diszi angesprochen wegen sockeln ect...

Hab einen fast reinen INT Diszi. Das beinhaltet neben VZ den Großteil der Sockel. Und das nur wegen dem Meta, der bei den Heilsteinchen leider immer Rot und noch mehr Rot will^^ Mischsteinchen sind dann entweder tempo und ZM.

Und wenn mir nen neuer Gildie sowoas sagen würde -_- 

Aber gebe zu, als Diszi ist man immer nen Sonderfall und wer sich da nicht mit den skills auskennt, darf sich nicht das Recht nehmen anderen was sagen zu wollen.


----------



## Dark_Lady (23. Februar 2010)

solche Leute wie der TE kriegen von mir dann immer nur als Antwort, dass sie mir dann nen passenden Sockel/Stein/VZ-mats/was-auch immer bringen sollen - danach ist dann grundsätzlich Ruhe.


----------



## Maradil (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht Respekt und Vertrauen muss man sich Verdienen^^



Die Chance hast du ja mit dem Thread hier reichlich verspielt :-P


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich hab mal in dein Profil geschaut und mir den Trodat der da als MAIN angegeben ist auf Norgannon mal angeschaut.

Von einem HealPala der 10Int + 5MP5 sockelt würd ich mir auch nix sagen lassen wenn ich 25er Raide...


----------



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> "alter ey, du hast voll falsch gesockelt, du gimp"
> 
> um mal auf extremste anreden zurück zugreifen. wenn mir jemand, der exakt zwei wochen im raid ist, an den kopf wirft, ich hätte falsche gesockelt oder geencht, würd ich ihm empfehlen eine runde sterben zu gehn und mir nen kaffee mitzubringen. soalng sich MEIN offi nich drüber aufregt, lass ich wies ist.
> nur wenn MEIN offi mir sagt "hör ma, hier un da und dies kannste verbessern/anders machen" tu ichs.




Nö...den Satz habe ich nicht verwendet. Natürlich habe ich ihn "Vorsichtig" gefragt ob ich im ein paar Verbesserungen vorschlagen darf. Die Sätze die ich geschrieben habe sind erst richtung Ende gefallen.


----------



## Threisch (23. Februar 2010)

Naja.. Jeder soll selber wissen wie er sein Char am liebsten hat.
Ich mag das auch nicht wenn mir einer die Birne voll Labbert wegen einem beschissenen sockel ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

wieder mal ne herrliche primatendiskussion hier^^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Er ist ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit in die Gilde gekommen wie ich. Somit ist die Sache mit dem Vertrauen noch nicht soweit her.
> 
> *Aber du hast recht Respekt und Vertrauen muss man sich Verdienen^^*



achtung, achtung, vermutung:

so verdienst du dir weder respekt noch vertrauen


wir haben bei uns im raid auch einen, der seit drei tagen dabei ist und erst mal den -noch trial- baum bei der gildenleitung anschwärzen wollte von wegen er heile nichts un hätte sich beschwert öfters mal ersatz zu sein...die folge war, dass er von 60% des raids ignoriert wird un sich es sogar mit seinem offi - der neue is baum, der offi is der beste freund vom trialbaum- verscherzt hat...
ihr zwei könntet die besten freunde werden


----------



## Grushdak (23. Februar 2010)

Sry, aber wenn ich schon höre, "ich spiele seit 5 Jahren, habe also viel Erfahrung" ...
Gab es denn damals schon Sockel und all die ganzen derzeitigen Skills etc., die Sockel mit beeinflussen?
Und wenn Du grad erstmal hinzugestossen bist, Dich gleich so wichtig tust -
und ich als Gildenleiter Deine oben beschrieben Art so mit bekommen würde, dann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry, 
aber unmöglich, was sich so Manche immer aufspielen müssen - obwohl es keinen Grund dafür gibt.

greetz


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> ...
> Von einem HealPala der 10Int + 5MP5 sockelt würd ich mir auch nix sagen lassen wenn ich 25er Raide...



Nice !

@TE: 5 Jahre und dann so ein Fail ? Cooler Charpimper, meine Fresse xD ...


----------



## RasDvaTri (23. Februar 2010)

Ich lass mir auch von niemandem sagen wie ich zu sockeln habe. Ausser er kann mir einen guten Grund sagen.

Beispiel: Auf meinen Stiefeln habe ich Eiswandler. 

Der Sockelheini meint ich soll mir Vitalität der Tuskarr draufzaubern, weil bei einigen Bossen jedes Sekündchen beim weglaufen zählt.

Alles klar. Ich Sockel um und bedanke mich.


Wenn mir aber einer ankommt und meint ich sockel Waffenkunde sockeln obwohl ich am limit bin, dann kann er mich mal ;-)


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

oh..das mit den 5 jahren hab ich ja voll übersehen...

hast du in den 5 jahren jede skillung, jede klasse, jede spielweise, jede sockelung, jeden ench getestet, der JEMALS ingame aufgetaucht ist?

hast du dich jemals mit anderen deiner klasse/skillung hingesetzt und ewig lang über enches, sockel, skillungsweisen diskutiert?

ich glaub net


----------



## xashija (23. Februar 2010)

Im Normalfall hilft es, wenn man auf die Leute zugeht und sie fragt warum sie suboptimale Sockel für Ihre Skillung verwendet haben und ob sie nicht vielleicht mit einem anderen Sockel mehr aus ihrem Char rausholen könnten. Mit freundlich (!) rübergrebrachten und gut begründeten Argumenten, die für eine optimale Sockelung sprechen, kommt man meist weiter. Wenn man gleich als "Depp" hingestellt wird, kann ich die sture Reaktion ehrlichgesagt ein bisschen verstehen. Freundlich angebotene Hilfe ist in den meisten Fällen am wirksamsten (am besten noch mit Hilfestellung zu Alternativen).


Edith meint: Ok deinen Beitrag zu spät gesehen, dass du es auf die freundliche Art versucht hast. Schlag ihm doch mal ein paar gute Foren oder Webseiten vor, in denen er sich eventuell auch mit dir zusammen ein bisschen schlau machen kann.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Ich lass mir auch von niemandem sagen wie ich zu sockeln habe. Ausser er kann mir einen guten Grund sagen.
> 
> Beispiel: Auf meinen Stiefeln habe ich Eiswandler.
> 
> ...



neulich, hdz4 hero...mein offi, ein healschami mit willesockeln/enches, mt1 ausm raid, ein bäumschä und ich...

der schami: ey ihr zwei gimpshadows, black magic is voll crap und eiswandler auch. scheiß casuals.

da wären wir wieder beim thema gearscore: er hatte einen gs von 5,1k, wir shadows beide 5,7k+

ich: bm lohnt sich, wenn man unterm "softcap" von 800 haste is
mein offi: un eiswandler passt scho, wenn man kein movementgünther is

schami: ey ich kackgimps - und verließ die gruppe


so ungefähr stell ich mir das vor bei dir....ich kann mir da nich helfen...also bei gonzo xD


----------



## Threisch (23. Februar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Im Normalfall hilft es, wenn man auf die Leute zugeht und sie fragt warum sie suboptimale Sockel für Ihre Skillung verwendet haben und ob sie nicht vielleicht mit einem anderen Sockel mehr aus ihrem Char rausholen könnten. Mit freundlich (!) rübergrebrachten und gut begründeten Argumenten, die für eine optimale Sockelung sprechen, kommt man meist weiter. Wenn man gleich als "Depp" hingestellt wird, kann ich die sture Reaktion ehrlichgesagt ein bisschen verstehen. Freundlich angebotene Hilfe ist in den meisten Fällen am wirksamsten (am besten noch mit Hilfestellung zu Alternativen).




/sign


Jetzt weisst du ja wohl warum dich der Typ nicht ernst nimmt, wir tun es auch nicht


----------



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich hab mal in dein Profil geschaut und mir den Trodat der da als MAIN angegeben ist auf Norgannon mal angeschaut.
> 
> Von einem HealPala der 10Int + 5MP5 sockelt würd ich mir auch nix sagen lassen wenn ich 25er Raide...




Immernoch Schlauer als Ausdauer...


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Immernoch Schlauer als Ausdauer...



mehr leben-> er kann länger heilen, weil mehr überlebenschance 
mehr manaregg->er kann länger heilen, weil mehr manaregg


----------



## Aikil (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Immernoch Schlauer als Ausdauer...





			
				Gonzo73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin selber immer aufgeschlossen wenn jemand meint wie ich meinen Char verbessern kann.



hihi scnr.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Immernoch Schlauer als Ausdauer...



LOL, aus´m grossen Lock kacken und dann sowas ^^ ... Weisste, das einzige was du kannst, is rumblubbern und Ausreden verkaufen ... Das mit dem Char-Pimpen würd ich mal gepfelgt sein lassen, und ich hoffe dass dein 5tes WoW-Jahr auch dein letztes is ...

Hau rein ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (23. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Kurz bevor dir die Eier explodieren hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...




this.


----------



## Doomsta (23. Februar 2010)

"Alter du hast falsche Sockel drin"

Und wegen solchen kindern wie dir hasst jeder die WoW community.


----------



## Rudi TD (23. Februar 2010)

Laut dem WoW-Arsenal hast du deine Waffe mit +50 Zaubermacht und deinen Umhang mit +15 Tempowertung verzaubert.

Da war wohl einer zu geizig sich die Top-Verzauberungen zu kaufen, also lehn dich lieber nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Er spielt schon 5 Jahre !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threisch (23. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Bezeichnung Raid-Pimper immernoch der Hammer^^

Aber mal im Ernst.. welche Gilde macht DICH denn zum Raid-Pimper?


----------



## Kjarrigan (23. Februar 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Laut dem WoW-Arsenal hast du deine Waffe mit +50 Zaubermacht und deinen Umhang mit +15 Tempowertung verzaubert.
> 
> Da war wohl einer zu geizig sich die Top-Verzauberungen zu kaufen, also lehn dich lieber nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster.
> 
> ...




Er spielt schon 5 Jahre und hat daher den Imba-Roxxor-Classic-Naxx-Instant-Clear-Bonus, von daher darf er sich gegenüber JEDEM in JEDER Hinsicht aus dem Fenster lehnen...

MfG Kjar


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> Er spielt schon 5 Jahre und hat daher den Imba-Roxxor-Classic-Naxx-Instant-Clear-Bonus, von daher darf er sich gegenüber JEDEM in JEDER Hinsicht aus dem Fenster lehnen...
> 
> MfG Kjar



in 5 jahren nichts gelernt..das kenn ich eig nur von manche gymnasiasten was praktische arbeit angeht


----------



## tomtom79 (23. Februar 2010)

als heil pala spielt er vieleicht auch arena und nutz sein equipt doppelt? vielleicht ist er in der arena ja auch ne heilburg und die profitiert ja von ausdauer = zm 

ich denke du bist einfach falsch auf ihn zugegangen lass es dir eine lehre sein


----------



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> neulich, hdz4 hero...mein offi, ein healschami mit willesockeln/enches, mt1 ausm raid, ein bäumschä und ich...
> 
> der schami: ey ihr zwei gimpshadows, black magic is voll crap und eiswandler auch. scheiß casuals.
> 
> ...




ne also so einer bin ich bestimmt nicht...ich werde mich hüten einen anzumachen der 500 GS mehr an Gear hat. Sollte mir trotzdem etwas auffallen das ich als "komisch" ansehe. Würde ich ihn fragen welche Beweggründe er hat dies so zu machen. HEY...könnte ja noch was Lernen.

Im übrigen gebe ich dir Recht mit deiner Aussage die du dem Shami gegeben hast. Und was besseres als Eiswandler gibts halt auf Füsse net. zumindest nicht für Caster^^


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Er spielt schon 5 Jahre !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und weil er schon 5 jahre spielt wäre er auch OHNE Sockel und Verzauberungen besser als wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manman, wenn ich mir deine gesamte Sockelung anschaue muss ich sagn, 25er ICC? Machs lieber nich, grad mal knapp 32% HolyCrit und unter 30k Mana, da hilft dir auch nich das das Tempo ganz okay ist, 25% + 15% vom Richturteil (Die ich btw trotz 10% mehr Crit und wesentlich mehr Mana auch hab), schön, ist das Mana schneller weg wenn du spätestens bei Fauldarm ja doch auf Holy Light statt Lichtblitz umsteigen musst um Konkurrenzfähig zu sein.
Heutzutage weiß doch jeder Pala der wie ich erst 2,5 Jahre spielt das in ICC der Holy-Light-Int-Paladin am effektivsten ist, mit only 20Int Sockeln + Meta aktivierungssockel, spätestens bei Bossen wie Valithra Dramwalker, der Blutkönigin oder auch dem Professor in der 3ten Phase ist das deutlich zu merken.

Aber man sah ja bereits, du bist Verbesserungsvorschlägen nich so offen wie du selber denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Oh man, ich hätte mir die Holy Skillung nicht anschauen sollen, was is DAS denn bitte? O_o, die Skillung versteh ich nichmal wenn ihr keinen Prot-Pala im Raid habt...


----------



## tomtom79 (23. Februar 2010)

ooooooooohhhhhh was für glyphen hast du den im retribaum drin?? erklär mir mal das bitte bevor ich was dazusage


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Kurz bevor dir die Eier explodieren hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...



/sign


----------



## Aikil (23. Februar 2010)

Wow... ich würd Kühlsalbe bereithalten bei den massiven Burns, die der TE hier erleidet.


----------



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Laut dem WoW-Arsenal hast du deine Waffe mit +50 Zaubermacht und deinen Umhang mit +15 Tempowertung verzaubert.
> 
> Da war wohl einer zu geizig sich die Top-Verzauberungen zu kaufen, also lehn dich lieber nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster.
> 
> ...




Das kann ich erklären...den Umhang habe ich noch nicht lange...und gleich in der INI Verzaubert und da nur mit 15 da ich nicht die Mats hatte. Das gleich gilt für die Waffe. 
Immerhin habe ich gleich eine kleine VZ drauf gemacht.


----------



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

tomtom79 schrieb:


> ooooooooohhhhhh was für glyphen hast du den im retribaum drin?? erklär mir mal das bitte bevor ich was dazusage




Komisch das die so von Buffed vorgeschlagen worden sind...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomtom79 (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Das kann ich erklären...den Umhang habe ich noch nicht lange...und gleich in der INI Verzaubert und da nur mit 15 da ich nicht die Mats hatte. Das gleich gilt für die Waffe.
> Immerhin habe ich gleich eine kleine VZ drauf gemacht.




schwätzer

hättest mal lieber die zeit nach der ini nutzen sollen und richtig vz als hier den beitrag zuverfassen


----------



## tomtom79 (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Komisch das die so von Buffed vorgeschlagen worden sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hammer der rechtschaf... ist ein tank skill du aber bist retri das du das hier gelesen hast glaube ich nicht


----------



## X-orzist (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...




was ich meine???

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen ...

Denn Du solltest selbst mal deinen Umhang ( wieso nur +15 tempo ) + Waffe ( nur + 50 ZM ) entsprechend verzaubern ^^, bevor man selbst anfängt jemanden wegen kleinigkeiten zu flamen.


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

@tomtom79: Nachdem ich mir seine Holy Skillung und Sockelung angeschaut habe wundert mich die Glyphe für Hammer der Rechtschaffenen auch nicht mehr xDDDDD


----------



## Firedragon0 (23. Februar 2010)

Wie mir scheint wird der Thread eher jetzt langsam zum Land des Mobbings. Ich würde einen Mod bitten diesen Thread zu schließen. Im tieferen Sinne wurde ja seine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## X-orzist (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Das kann ich erklären...den Umhang habe ich noch nicht lange...und gleich in der INI Verzaubert und da nur mit 15 da ich nicht die Mats hatte. Das gleich gilt für die Waffe.
> Immerhin habe ich gleich eine kleine VZ drauf gemacht.



ahja:

07.02.2010Erhielt [Tuch des Violetten Turms]. *(Angelegt)*
14 Tage ^^ hast du den Umhang schon ^^ - mehr ist dazu wohl nicht zu sage.


----------



## Fujitsus (23. Februar 2010)

OMG!!!!

Er wird zum "pimper" ernannt.

Naja, mal ganz da von zu schweigen, dass evtl genau diese Stein Kombi nur den Sockelbonus / Meta aktiviert?

Ich würde sofort die Gilde leaven, wenn die Leitung eine Person ernennt, die sich die Chars anschauen soll, und pimp tipps ausspricht. Wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte?

Und dann wahrscheinlich noch eine Person, die zwar lange selber WOW spielt, aber noch nie einen Pala selber gespielt hat.

Genau das sind die Leute, denen ich am besten nicht begegnen möchte, denn da platz mir der Arsch bei.

In diesem Sinne

Gute Reise


----------



## tomtom79 (23. Februar 2010)

ich bin auch dafür das wir jetz aufhören, entschuldige dich bitte für deinen überheblichkeit und ich hoffe du lernst was draus!


vielleicht interessiert sich ja dein G-leiter für diesen beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

ich werd grad an den einen holypriest erinnert...

0/71/0

fand ich toll...geheilt hat er nich..aber er war immerhin holy geskillt


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub unser TE is der master....

ich finde wir sollten uns alle vor ihm hinkien und ihn für seine Sockelweisheit anbeten!
Baun wir ihm einen Thron aus Metasockeln und Verzauberungen und verneigen uns vor
seinem hochachtungsvollen Antlitz.

Ein hoch auf den TE, erretter der Sockelordnung! Was er entscheidet ist gesetz, was er sagt
ist Gebot

Molière, Sardre und Emile Zola sind nichts gegen seine Umfassende Kentniss!


----------



## Grushdak (23. Februar 2010)

So, habe gerade mal eben nachgeschaut.

Der TE, spielt seinen Paladin seit 3. Juni 2009. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seltsame Mathematik, wie man da auf 5 Jahre Erfahrung kommt. ^^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaub unser TE is der master....
> 
> ich finde wir sollten uns alle vor ihm hinkien und ihn für seine Sockelweisheit anbeten!
> Baun wir ihm einen Thron aus Metasockeln und Verzauberungen und verneigen uns vor
> ...



ich hab probleme mim hinknien, ich lass des mal gnome machen....


----------



## Crystalite (23. Februar 2010)

hm, ich bin noch keine 5 Jahre in diesem Forum unterwegs, aber hier riechts nach Troll.


----------



## tomtom79 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich hab probleme mim hinknien, ich lass des mal gnome machen....




und wie willst das machen ?? gnome haben keine knie ^^


----------



## DiemoX (23. Februar 2010)

Sorry aber ich verstehe wirklich nicht warum du einen Thread für so ein Mimimi erstellt hast.


----------



## Ale4Sale (23. Februar 2010)

Probleme gibt's, die gibt's garnicht und Leute gibt's, die sollt's nicht geben.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

tomtom79 schrieb:


> und wie willst das machen ?? gnome haben keine knie ^^



verdammt...darüber hab ich noch gar net nachgedacht....


----------



## -Enkì- (23. Februar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Offzieller Charpimper... meine Fresse, bist Du toll!
> 
> Leider muss ich sagen, dass mir der Paladin sympathischer ist als Du. Du bist NEU in der Gilde, rauschst dort mit Deinem aufgeblasenen Ego rein und willst gleich den etablierten Leuten Deine Meinung aufzwingen?! Und dann müssen sie sich von Dir noch anhören dass DU sie nicht mehr mitnimmst? In IHREM Raid?! Schlechter Witz - der Thread und Dein Ego. Wie lange Du spielst ist im Grunde egal... ich musste auch schon Leuten, die wesentlich länger WoW spielen als ich zeigen, wo sich denn der Schwarzfels befindet.
> 
> Also egal welche Beweihräucherung Du erwartest, Du bekommst sie nicht. Ich kann Leute, die notorisch Unfrieden in Gilden stiften, nicht ausstehen und als Dein Gildenleiter würde ich Dich spätestens nach Lesen dieses Threads mit einem saftigen Tritt in den Allerwertesten wieder an die Luft setzen, bevor Du das ganze Klima in der Gilde vergiftest. Denk mal drüber nach bevor Du das nächste Mal wegen einem einzigen Sockelstein (man überlege sich das mal) einen Thread aufmachst. Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat usw...





Dem ganzen ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!!!
Absolutes /Sign


----------



## Zhiala (23. Februar 2010)

bevor ich einen Sockel leer lasse pack ich rein was ich gerade bekomme. Wenn nunmal Ausdauer drauf ist sollte das mich nicht daran hindern den Stein reinzubauen, vor Allem wenn ich den fürs Meta-Steinchen brauche.

Du hast ja auch erstmal was kleines verzaubert weils besser als nix ist also back mal kleinere Brötchen^^ (und Char-Pimper erst...kein Kommentar von mir dazu, bin wohl die falsche Generation)


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. Februar 2010)

BTW: Richtig Sockeln und Verzaubern ist nicht alles...

Ws Bringt dir t10 wenn du >>> KEIN SKILL<<< Hast? ...


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...



Ist das jetzt ein Titel? Char Pimper? Gz Alter! Du bist mein Held!
Hoffe du bekommst die Dauererrektion in den Griff... kann schmerzlich werden!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Klar rauskicken und erstetzen....





Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> wieder mal ne herrliche primatendiskussion hier^^



War so klar von Dir! Wundert mich echt, dass du nicht noch "Blubb" geschrieben hast... 
so wie hier:



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Blubb



Na ja... bist halt ein ProGamer ... der viel Zeit hat ... ich vergaß!




Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal wissen warum er die drin hat.
> 
> Weil ich es zwar net schlimm finde, weil ja nicht die Welt untergehen wird, aber so viel ... naja ... Dummheit zu fehlern führen kann.
> 
> Da würd ich mir sorgen machen, dass der was falsch amcht, weil das nun echt kein normaler fehler ist^^



So und du darfst jetzt mal der Welt erklären was ein NORMALER FEHLER ist.... LOOOOL
Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Back 2 Topic:
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Ausdauer keine Schande ist und davon nicht gleich die Welt untergeht... 
Meinst Du wirklich, dass der Raid wegen seinen Ausdauersteinchen wiped?????

Ich hoffe nicht!


----------



## Taksoa (23. Februar 2010)

GRADE in der Gilde und "Char Pimper" , da sag ich mal nichts zu.
Aber ich würde mal behaupten das es der RL selbst entscheidet, wer mitkommt oder nicht. Und ich glaube das der Palaheiler schon weiß wie er sockelt. Und Ausdauer...Ja auch das kann nützlich sein =)

Also komm mal wieder runter von deinem hohen Roß.


So long...Takki


----------



## Raveneye (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaub unser TE is der master....
> 
> ich finde wir sollten uns alle vor ihm hinkien und ihn für seine Sockelweisheit anbeten!
> Baun wir ihm einen Thron aus Metasockeln und Verzauberungen und verneigen uns vor
> ...



Der erinnert mich an dich, schliesst euch zusammen.

Du prüfst per Gearscore und er checkt die Sockel.


----------



## War-Rock (23. Februar 2010)

Absolut außerdem haben sogar absolute topraider als DD und Healer ausdauer gesockelt, das war für hardmodes in Ulduar. Hätte er überall wille gesockelt könnte man Aufregung es im ansatz verstehen. Ich würde mir an deiner stelle aber mal gedanken machen ob es toll ist in eine gilde zu joinen und gleich den großen Macker raushängen zu lassen. Das gute ist wenn ich solche leute erlebt habe, das sie sich meist schneller als sie gucken können selfownen und dann fährt man kurz front gegen sie, hat alle auf seiner seite, und dann sind sie leise.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (23. Februar 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Der erinnert mich an dich, schliesst euch zusammen.
> 
> Du prüfst per Gearscore und er checkt die Sockel.



/SIGN!!!!! GANZ DICKES /SIGN!


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

mhm..gestern in der grube nen healpala mit dem willetrinket vom dicken sarth. gesehn...

der hat das "ein HOLYpriest sollte auf wille gehn" falsch verstanden


----------



## Gonzo73 (23. Februar 2010)

So...Leute erstmal langsam hier...

1.: steht hier nicht mein Char zur Debatte sondern DER Sturkopf. 

2.: geht es hier um FALSCH Sockeln und nicht um Perfekt gesockt und VZ zu sein.

3.: das Datum seit 3. Juni 2009 ist das Datum seit ich hier mein Profil ist.

also falsche Angaben und rumflamen kann jeder.

Also bitte sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> ahja:
> 
> 07.02.2010Erhielt [Tuch des Violetten Turms]. *(Angelegt)*
> 14 Tage ^^ hast du den Umhang schon ^^ - mehr ist dazu wohl nicht zu sage.



Ein selfown jagt den nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gonzo73 schrieb:


> ...
> 1.: steht hier nicht mein Char zur Debatte sondern DER Sturkopf.
> ...


Bist mindestens genauso Stur ... Kauf dir mal ´ne Tüte "Soziale Kompetenz" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Wie du dir anmaßt, andere zu "pimpen" und selber nur am Mist erzählen bist ... Schäm dich einfach und lass den Kram hier, es hat für dich keinen Sinn ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*CLOSE ! SCHNELL ! ^^*


----------



## -Enkì- (23. Februar 2010)

@TE
Ich an Deiner stelle würde mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen!

1. sockelt man einen Holy pala nur auf INT und nicht MP5 und Zaubermacht...
2. erscheint mir deine Skillung auch sehr fragwürdig zähigkeit beim Holy?? wobei die standard Skillung 51/2/18 ist...

Und jetzt ein kleiner Tipp am rande erst informieren bevor man den großen Zampano markiert!
Und als kleines Lernbeispiel so sollte ein Holy Pala aussehen!


P.s.: Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen wo es mit der Gilde hingeht wenn Sie auf DICH hören! Meines erachtens ist der Thread ein volles Eigentor!


----------



## Millwall (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> WAS meint ihr zu dem Sturkopf? Ich kann den doch nicht einfach so im RAID rumlaufen lassen.




Solang ihr ICC mit ihm erfolgreich raidet, ist doch absolut kein Grund vorhanden, ihm in seine Klasse reinzureden...wenn Heilleistung fehlen würde, dann müsste man sich mal unterhalten, aber so find ich das Ganze recht sinnfrei.


----------



## Mitschi (23. Februar 2010)

sofort rauswerfen
er gestaltet seine freizeit nicht so wie dus gern hättest
GEHT JA MAL GAR NICHT!!!!11111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

-Enkì- schrieb:


> ...
> P.s.: Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen wo es mit der Gilde hingeht wenn Sie auf DICH hören! Meines erachtens ist der Thread ein volles Eigentor!


Schöner hätt ich´s nich sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Dexron (23. Februar 2010)

leute haltet doch mal ein und dreht es mal der wahrheit zu, wie es sich mit höherer wahrscheinlichkeit abgespielt hat:

es war einmal ein pala.... oder besser eine andere klasse, so vor etwa 5 jahren. der kannte ein spiel namens world of warcraft. (somit die 5 jahre erklärt)
wer er immer von allen gemieden wurde und sich durch sämtliche server durchtranste blieb er zum schluss irgendwo hängen und meldete sich für naxx-raid an.
da kam die gilde "wir helfen allen" und hatte mitleid mit dem armen und sagte: los komm, wir nehmen dich icc25 mit, kannst dich auch verstecken und nix machen, brauchen nur einen der uns sdw bufft, unser shamie ist ausgefallen und pala´s nehmen wir eigentlich nie mit (sry für alle anderen pala´s, aber es passte grad so schön)
und damit das auch gut funktioniert, sagte der leader zum TE: hey, schmeiss dir mal ein paar blaue ausdauersteine rein, dann lebst etwas länger für uns. was den TE nun sehr betroffen machte und um sich im forum nicht als nabbelnoob zu deklarieren, stellte er die geschichte etwas um.


mal butter bei de fische, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine gilde, die icc25er erfolgreich raidet, nur auf dich herr TE gewartet hat, um sich dein gepimpe anzutun.

deine failskill/glyph/VZ wurden bereits demontiert hier, brauch keiner mehr was dazu sagen, ausser:

*ich kenne keinen, der sich ein neues item nicht sofort bestmöglichst verzaubert/sockelt etc, wenn er vorhat dies zu seinem mainequip zu machen.

*bei uns ist es teilweise sogar so, dass die leute bereits die fertigen sockelsteine und verzauberungen in der tasche haben noch *bevor *ihnen das teil zugesprochen wird, allein die chance dass es für einen droppt veranlasst unsere leute, die mats bei sich zu tragen. 

mfg



sry gonzo, ich flame normal nur sehr ungern, aber dieser freddi war ein schuss in den ofen.


----------



## Bergerdos (23. Februar 2010)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> So und du darfst jetzt mal der Welt erklären was ein NORMALER FEHLER ist.... LOOOOL




Ganz einfach, einen Normalen Fehler erkennt man im gegensatz zu den Kritischen Fehlern an den kleineren blauen Zahlen die ingame über die Höhe des Fehlers auskunft geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> So...Leute erstmal langsam hier...
> 
> 1.: steht hier nicht mein Char zur Debatte sondern DER Sturkopf.
> 
> ...



Hmm und jetzt versuchst du dich als Opfer darzustellen? 
Traurig.

Du wolltest hier über jemanden in deiner Gilde herziehen, weil er nicht nach deiner Pfeife tanzen wollte, glücklicherweise ging dieser Schuss nach hinten los.

Und erzähl bitte nicht, dass du sachlich diskutieren wolltest, du wolltest nur auf ihm rumhacken.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. Februar 2010)

Du sagst es doch selbst - Zitat: "Wenn er keine Leistung im Raid bring..." usw.

Wenn aber doch, wenn der Tank nie wegen ihm umkippt, wenn er allen bösen Dingen ausweicht, nie selbst als 
erster oder zweiter stirbt und und und, dann wieso soll er was ändern.

Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen wie oft in Heilersachen rote Sockel und in DD Sachen blaue sind ?

Vielleicht ging es ihm um den Sockelbonus und 45 Ausdauer sind höchstens 450 Mana die im Gegensatz dazu 
fehlen würden. Und bei einem vernünftigen Pala reichen 25 K Mana eeeeewwwwwiiiiigg. 

Na egal, Sinnloser Fred und ich weiß gar nicht warum ich antworte....


...ach doch.

Hatte grad mal eine Pause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, einen Normalen Fehler erkennt man im gegensatz zu den Kritischen Fehlern an den kleineren blauen Zahlen die ingame über die Höhe des Fehlers auskunft geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (23. Februar 2010)

EIGENTOR 
te was hast du dir erhoft  als du hier  den  fred eröfnet hast?
du kannst doch net an leuten meggern wiel sie iwas anders gesockelt haben als du es erwartest 
solang die heilung stimmt isses doch rotz egal was wie wo 

wenn du wilst das andere leute  es machen wie du wilst erstell dir ne gilde  und mach dein ding 
ich hatte shcon mehrmals mit solchen  leuten wie du zu tun und glaub mir es ist nervig wenn man etwas vorgeschrieben bekommt 
(sockel um ode rkommst nich mit und all son kram)
ich hoffe alles  setzt dich ingame auf ignore das du iwann alleine bist 
bist ganz shcön von dir überzeugt hab ich das gefühl vllt ma ne pause machen und rl genießen?


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Februar 2010)

Dein Ansinnen, die Chars der Gilde zu optimieren in allen Ehren, wobei ich eher glaube, du bist von einer "endlich-darf-ich-den-Chef-raushängen-lassen-Mentalität" angetrieben.
"Wenn du aber keine Leistung in den RAIDS bringst nehme ich dich raus" - wenn du hinter dieser Aussage stehst, dann fang bei dir an und geh als erster raus. Es wurden ja hier schon genug suboptimale Verzauberungen und Sockel bei dir selbst aufgezeigtt.

Ton ändern, Gegenargumente auch mal akzeptieren und wegen so einem Gedöns nicht gleich einen Fred eröffnen. So verdirbst du weder dir noch anderen die Laune.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> So...Leute erstmal langsam hier...
> 
> 1.: steht hier nicht mein Char zur Debatte sondern DER Sturkopf.


Tja, wenn man sich so über andere beschwert darf man sich aber nicht wundern, wenn der eigene Char auch mal auf dem Prüfstand landet. Lass dir doch einfach von den Leuten hier helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Nö...den Satz habe ich nicht verwendet. Natürlich habe ich ihn "Vorsichtig" gefragt ob ich im ein paar Verbesserungen vorschlagen darf. Die Sätze die ich geschrieben habe sind erst richtung Ende gefallen.


Am Ende fiel dann aber doch der Satz "Mein letzter Satz war dann nur" Wenn du aber keine Leistung in den RAIDS bringst nehme ich dich raus". Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein Satz, den jemand der grade mal 2 Wochen in einer Gilde ist in den Mund nehmen dürfte, wenn man es sich nicht komplett mit dem Raid verscherzen will. Rede mit dem Leuten und mach Verbesserungsvorschläge, wenn sie sie nicht annehmen UND es deswegen total schlecht läuft im Raid würde ich den Offi mal drauf aufmerksam machen und ER hat dann zu entscheiden, was passiert. Im Laufe der Zeit werden die Leute dann schon merken, dass man was drauf hat, wenn die Verbesserungsvorschläge was bringen, aber mit dem Vorschlaghammer vor zu preschen ist das schlechteste, was man machen kann.


----------



## Ronas (23. Februar 2010)

von Leute die keinen Dativ kennen


----------



## Griffith105 (23. Februar 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> ahja:
> 
> 07.02.2010Erhielt [Tuch des Violetten Turms]. *(Angelegt)*
> 14 Tage ^^ hast du den Umhang schon ^^ - mehr ist dazu wohl nicht zu sage.



this!

it's over 9000!


----------



## Orgoron (23. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen der Typ mit den drei falschen Sockeln sollte von Blizz sofort nen perm Bann bekommen.


----------



## Orgoron (23. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen der Typ mit den drei falschen Sockeln sollte von Blizz sofort nen perm Bann bekommen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man sich so über andere beschwert darf man sich aber nicht wundern, wenn der eigene Char auch mal auf dem Prüfstand landet. Lass dir doch einfach von den Leuten hier helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der TE lässt sich nich helfen, er spielt schon seit 5 Jahren und keiner hier kann ihm das Wasser reichen und hat sowieso immer Recht ... Natürlich is er hier das arme, arme, arme Opfer ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

(ironie off)

Manche Leute haben schon so doll auf die Kacke gehauen, dass ihnen selbige ins Gesicht gespritzt is ...


----------



## Drazmodaan (23. Februar 2010)

wollte an dieser stelle nur mal eben festhalten wie bemerkenswert ruhig der TE auf das ganze gepöbel und die beleidigungen reagiert. Unabhängig davon was er zum ausdauersockler sagte. (Ich kann mir nach dem ich das hier gelesen habe nicht vorstellen dass er ihn dumm angemacht hat.) Bin mir recht sicher dass die meisten die hier rumnölen nur rumnölen weil sie vom rechten sockeln/enchanten nicht wirklich Ahnung haben und das gerne so kompensieren.


----------



## Threisch (23. Februar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur anschliessen der Typ mit den drei falschen Sockeln sollte von Blizz sofort nen perm Bann bekommen.




Man kanns auch übertreiben =/


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Februar 2010)

Solang es nur ein Sockel ist und nicht wie auf Aman'Thul ein Todesritter mit Zaubermacht & Wille sockeln...ist es doch okay wenn er genug Heilung bringt^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> ...
> Bin mir recht sicher dass die meisten die hier rumnölen nur rumnölen weil sie vom rechten sockeln/enchanten nicht wirklich Ahnung haben und das gerne so kompensieren.



LOL ... Noch so´n Troll ^^


----------



## D_a_r_k (23. Februar 2010)

Was für ein Spamthread^^ geilo

Naja Int zu sockeln als Pala und Schamiheal ist nichts neues (gibt Crit, Healboni und Manareg, IMBA^^).

Der Rest wurde ja schon todgequatscht^^, dass der TE selber zu geizig ist anständige VZ draufzuhauen sagt alles.

Allgemein sammelt sich im 25er doch manch netter Mensch an, ich weiß schon warum ich nur 10er geh^^ btw


----------



## X-orzist (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> So...Leute erstmal langsam hier...
> 
> 1.: steht hier nicht mein Char zur Debatte sondern DER Sturkopf.
> 
> ...



*lol*

zu 1. du hast den Stein ins Rollen gebracht, indem du die Sockel eines anderen kritisierst, wer Kritik üben will, sollte aber auch selbst fähig sein mit Kritik umzugehen

zu 2. natürlich verlangst du ja "ordentliche Sockelung von dem Member", bist aber selbst nicht ordentlich VZ ... , somit bist du kein "leuchtendes Beispiel" 

im Gegenteil du kommst hier mit aussagen, "den rücken hab ich noch nicht lang" ... ahja ... 14 tage sollten wohl ausreichen um dort die VZ drauf zu bringen.

Alles in allem fällt mir nur noch ein, das man sich mit einem Thread selbst ins Knie schiessen kann, welches Du uns nun auf unterhaltsame Art und Weise bewiesen hast.


----------



## Threisch (23. Februar 2010)

Weiss einer von euch warum ich es nicht gebacken kriege meine Pfannkuchen schön zu wenden?


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Threisch schrieb:


> Weiss einer von euch warum ich es nicht gebacken kriege meine Pfannkuchen schön zu wenden?


Musst Willenskraft sockeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Drazmodaan (23. Februar 2010)

du musst unbedingt abwarten bis er an allen stellen gelichfest ist, und dann nicht mit dem wender rangehen, sondern mit der pfanne, alos schleudernd wenden. mit bissl übung geht das wunderbar - mit dem wender ist das ne odysee!


----------



## dwarf303 (23. Februar 2010)

Threisch schrieb:


> Weiss einer von euch warum ich es nicht gebacken kriege meine Pfannkuchen schön zu wenden?



vllt mal neues rezept probieren oder  neuen wender?^^
nachn neuen pfannenwender  gings besser bei mir =)


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (23. Februar 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Musst Willenskraft sockeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder die Pfanne ordentlich verzaubern


----------



## Wiikend (23. Februar 2010)

Naja manchmal ist das halt so das nen angriff kommt und man mit 300 hp überlebt achja und ich denke wenn du keine ahnung von healpalas hast dann lass ihn sockeln wie er will bei int,zm,aus,tempo,crit macht er nix falsch wenn der ap sockelt ja aber das kommt nicht vor

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Natar (23. Februar 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Ein selfown jagt den nächsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ist dir jemand auf hühnerauge gestanden oder wieso bist du so scharf darauf, den te zu "attackieren"?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marzani (23. Februar 2010)

Tipp: Suche Dir eine Pro-Raidgilde in der Du an niemandem etwas auszusetzen hast.
Besteche dort durch Leistung statt durch ein großes Maul.


----------



## Arandes (23. Februar 2010)

Naja, ein wenig Ausdauer schadet nie. Hätte ich von dir so eine Antwort gekriegt, wärs für mich klar gewesen: Du hast keine Ahnung von Paladin (leider bist du da bei Weitem nicht der einzige) und ich hätte dich sofort beim RaidLEITER gemolden.

Wäre der Heiler jetzt gar komplett auf Ausdauer gesockelt, wäre es eine andere Ansicht. Dennoch, "stur" würde ich ihn nicht nennen - WoW ist ein Spiel und bietet viel Raum für Kreativität, unter Anderem auch für Ausdauer beim Heiligpaladin. Wer das nicht kapiert und dann gar solch sinnlose Threads eröffnet und Kommentare wie "1.: steht hier nicht mein Char zur Debatte sondern DER Sturkopf" fallen lässt fällt für mich eher in die Kategorie "stur" - oder, wie du treffend formuliert hast, "Leute die sich nichts sagen lassen..."


----------



## Orgoron (23. Februar 2010)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> wollte an dieser stelle nur mal eben festhalten wie bemerkenswert ruhig der TE auf das ganze gepöbel und die beleidigungen reagiert. Unabhängig davon was er zum ausdauersockler sagte. (Ich kann mir nach dem ich das hier gelesen habe nicht vorstellen dass er ihn dumm angemacht hat.) Bin mir recht sicher dass die meisten die hier rumnölen nur rumnölen weil sie vom rechten sockeln/enchanten nicht wirklich Ahnung haben und das gerne so kompensieren.



Zum Glück kommt ja mal ab und zu so ein Oberchecker wie du hier vorbei.

Ausserdem geht es bei dem Tread nich so sehr ums Vz sondern eher um soziale kompetenz.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ist dir jemand auf hühnerauge gestanden oder wieso bist du so scharf darauf, den te zu "attackieren"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lies mal alles und dann red weiter ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yokotay (23. Februar 2010)

Heul doch bisschen im TS, vielleicht macht ers dann! Oder find seine Adresse raus und schick im Blumen.


----------



## Natar (23. Februar 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Lies mal alles und dann red weiter ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nehms zurück


----------



## Die Kuh (23. Februar 2010)

I, for one, welcome our new char-pimper overlord!

Im Grunde sind es doch 3 Punkte, um die es hier geht:

1. Was ist ein Fehler oder einfach eine andere Entscheidung?
2. Wie spricht man andere Spieler bezüglich ihrer Charaktere an?
3. Wie geht man mit dem Ergebnis des Gespräches um?

Zu 1.: Das ist häufig gar nicht so leicht zu entscheiden. Im aktuellen Fall sehe ich aber einfach eine andere Entscheidung beim Sockeln und keinen Fehler. Es handelt sich um 2/3 Steinchen, die vielleicht anders aussehen könnten. Aber darüber kann man ja mit dem anderen Spieler reden.

Zu 2.: Der Grundsatz lautet hier immer, dass man so mit anderen umgeht, wie man auch selber behandelt werden möchte. Man kann reden, fragen und diskutieren. Drohen und beleidigen fallen ganz aus. Leider wird das von dem TE nicht beachtet. Als Argumente in einer solchen Diskussion können eigene Erfahrung, Guides oder Beispiele anderer Charaktere dienen. Wenn aber einfach die Aufforderung zum Umsockeln mit einem "LOL" vorgeworfen wird, trifft man natürlich auf Widerstand. Das sollte allerdings jedem mit einem Mindestmaß an Verstand klar sein.

Zu 3.: Man akzeptiert die Meinung des anderen Spielers oder eben nicht. Man sollte aber nicht versuchen ihn danach als dumm darzustellen. Vor allem sollte man an niemandem höhere Maßstäbe anlegen als an sich selbst. Leider hat genau das der TE getan. Und genau deswegen wird er hier nun selber ausgelacht.


----------



## Mäuserich (23. Februar 2010)

Ich versuche jetzt mal die Grundproblematik des Threads, nämlich Fail-Socklungen im allgemeinem, vorerst völlig losgelöst vom Gonzo73-Fail zu betrachten.

Fakt ist: es gibt Leute deren Socklung selbst beim allerbesten Willen einfach keinen Sinn macht.
Ein gutes Beispiel sind generell Ausdauer Sockel die (SV-Hunter als einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme mal ausgenommen) nicht ein Quäntchen DPS bringen und somit an einem DD einfach völlig deplatziert sind. Es wird zwar gern das Argument genutzt das ein toter DD gar keinen Schaden mehr macht, aber alle Encounter sind bei anständigem Movement und normaler Heilleistung für jeden überlebbar ohne Ausdauer sockeln oder verzaubern zu müssen, allein aus dem Grund zählt dieses Argument nicht.

Nun gibt es grob sortiert 3 Arten von Mitspielern:

Die "ist mir egal"-Fraktion, denen es aus welchem Grund auch immer eben egal ist.

Die "ey, lol alter"-Fraktion, die meist schonungslos in beleidigender Wortwahl drauf los schimpft.
Verständlich das fast alle Spieler da entweder auf stur schalten oder das weite suchen wenn sie auf ein solches Exemplar treffen.
Erschwerdend kommt hinzu das erfahrungsgemäss mind. 50% der Mitglieder dieser Fraktion selbst eifrige Anhänger des Gimp-Kultes sind ^^

Die Helferssyndrom-Fraktion, die es wirklich nur gut meinen und dem anderem nur Helfen wollen indem sie einen gut gemeinten Ratschlag geben.

Wenn jemand realistische Chancen hat das der suboptimale Mitspieler seine Equipwahl überdenkt, dann einer aus der letzten Fraktion.


So, dann mal auf Gonzo73s Fall bezogen:

Es kommt mir mehr als komisch vor das eine Raidgilde einen neuen der sich noch nicht nennenswert bewiesen hat nach einem TS-Gespräch zum offiziellem Char-Pimper ernennt. Ganz abgesehen davon das ich es aus guten Gilden bzw. Stammraids so kenne das eine derartige Aufgabe (wenn überhaupt) vom Klassenleiter übernommen wird, meist ist es aber eher so das es für unsichere einen Ansprechpartner gibt auf den sie zukommen können wenn sie sich unsicher sind.

Wenn die Gilde wirklich eine Raidgilde mit Ambitionen ist, wird sie weder den besagten Heilpala behalten, noch Gonzos Char der nach kurzer Arsenaldurchsicht sich als mind. genau so grosser Fail (wenn nicht noch grösserer?!) herausgestellt hat. 

An dieser Stelle wüsste ich von dir Gonzo gerne in welchem Guide hier auf buffed du derartige Glyphungen gelesen hast? Im Pala Forum hier gibt es nur einen Guide der sich mit dem Holy beschäftigt und nur einen aktuellen Retri-Guide. Beide habe ich geschrieben und ich finde es eine Frechheit zu behaupten ich würde solch eine Grützen-Glyphung und Socklung empflehlen...


----------



## Düstermond (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> Da ich vor 2 Wochen in eine neue Raid Gilde geladen wurde und ich mit den Offis geredet habe bin ich gleich zum offiziellen Char-Pimper der Gilde gemacht worden
> ...



Na da kann dein neuer Raid ja froh sein, dass sie jetzt dich hat, oder? Wenn du dich erbarmst kannst du die anderen 24 Vollidioten auch hin und wieder mal ICC25 ziehen.


----------



## hödr (23. Februar 2010)

Ich liebe Raid "Führer" wie dich....

Kommen an.. meinen alles besser... und führen sich auf wie die Kings


Ja wegen diesen 45 Ausdauer packt ihr leider ICC nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Hmm Naxx 10er ach was sag ich Heroics kannst mit den Sockeln leider auch nicht machen.


Wie einige vor mir geschrieben haben, könnte es am Meta liegen oder hat einfach andere Gründe für Ihn.

Er meinte ja das Ihm die 45 Ausdauer schon öfters das Leben gerettet hat... vielleicht stimmts ja?!?


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Is immer wieder lustig wenn Leute von Dingen reden, die sie anscheinend selbst nich besser können ...

Erinner mich immer wieder gern an diese "WoW is zu leicht"-Threads ... Mit zig-fach sign-Posts von Spielern, die nichmal Naxx clear haben geschweige denn irgendwelche Hardmodes machen ...

Echt fein


----------



## sko1970 (23. Februar 2010)

nur weil du 5 jahre wow spielst hast du noch lange nicht die erfahrung aller klassen 
du kennst vlt Baum Willy in Nagrand und Hase Micha im Brachland.....
zB. jemand der 1 oder2 jahre tank spielt weiss bestimmt mehr über seine klasse als jemand der 5 jahre mage als main spielt und sich vlt noch 2-3 twinks gelevelt hat
so ein wie dich kann ich leiden in die gilde kommen und allles besser wissen - so macht man sich keine freunde^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...



Also so wie du es schreibst seit ihr eine Gilde die was in ICC schaffen will und nicht nur immer die Ersten 4 Bosse killt.
Bei solchen Leuten die sich dagegen streuben sich anständig zu Sockeln oder zu Verzaubern würd ich ganz schnell das kicken anfangen.
Den es ist sehr unhöfflich den andern gegenüber die Leistung erbringen wollen und es auch versuchen.
Ich finds ja schon zum Kotzen wenn Leute mit RA sockeln wo es soch einfach ist ein paar Epic sockel zu farmen (Hero rnd inis).
Wenn ihr aber nur ne Gilde seit wo ihr nicht umbedingt weit und viel erreichen wollt solteste ihn lassen den dan kannste auch nix erwarten und verlangen von den Leuten.

d[-.-]b


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

AFFENLUCAN schrieb:


> Wenn er keine Leistung im Raid bringt sollte man seine Internetverbindung kappen. Sowas kann man ja nicht auf die Gesellschaft loslassen.



+ Hände ab, damit er sowas nie wieder macht !


Es kommt auch auf die Art an, wie man jemandem versucht zu sagen das er scheiss gear, scheiss talente, oder scheiss sockel hat.


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (23. Februar 2010)

Der TE hat geschrieben, dass der Healpala auch Int gesockelt hat. Soweit ich weiß sollte ein Healpala doch grundsätzlich nur Int sockeln!? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rEU9fGNP22g


Jezz weiss ich wie du über 1000 Posts bekommen hast xD ...


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

NightKnoTEngage schrieb:


> Der TE hat geschrieben, dass der Healpala auch Int gesockelt hat. Soweit ich weiß sollte ein Healpala doch grundsätzlich nur Int sockeln!? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Int und Ausdauer hat er gesockelt, was einem Healpala nichts bringt (ausser mehr Leben .. )


----------



## Apuh (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn jeder seine Leistung bringt, kann von mir aus auch ein Krieger oder Ein Schurke einen Int Stein sockeln


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (23. Februar 2010)

Ja nur weiß man nicht ob das ein Sockel ist oder 2 verschiedene. Ich dachte immer das man Sockel wo nur Int oben ist sockeln soll.


----------



## Tschambalaia (23. Februar 2010)

Also:
Ich spiele auch in einer Gilde, der das Vorankommen SEHR wichtig ist. Und ganz ehrlich, es ist eine Frechheit, wie du dich dort benimmst, denn du verlangst, dass deine Anweisung respektiert wird (ich bin mir sicher, dass der Pala geantwortet hat, wie ihm in den Wald gebrüllt wurde!), aber :

a) respektierst selbst nicht, dass es alteingesessene Member gibt, mit denen man sich erst mal gut stellen sollte.
b) machst hier nen Thread auf wegen DREI FALSCHEN SOCKEL.....die im Falle des Falles egal wie NICHT über Wipe oder Sieg entscheiden und willst auch noch ernst genommen werden. Mal ehrlich, wäre ich in deiner Gilde Offi und würde diesen Thread hier lesen, ich würd dich Wichtigtuer direkt raushaun. Ich dachte du bist der "CharPimper", was brauchst du dann überhaupt Hilfe bei solchen Entscheidungen? Ein "CharPimper" ist jemand, der dermassen Erfahrung hat, dass er auch mit einer solchen Situation umgehen zu wissen müsste.

Abgesehen davon, wenn eine Gilde einen "CharPimper" braucht, und das auch noch in einer Gilde, die Progress orientiert ist, dann frag ich mich, welchen Progress ihr macht: Betreibt ihr Raid- oder Charprogress? Zweiteres macht man beim Leveln btw.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Satz war dann nur" Wenn du aber keine Leistung in den RAIDS bringst nehme ich dich raus"



Dich sollte man rausnehmen... sowas selbstherrliches wie Dich flöge aus meiner Gilde und zudem wäre ein Dauereintrag auf meiner Ignoreliste sicher. Unglaublich, manche Leute...


----------



## Tschambalaia (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat, du solltest dir immer im Hinterkopf behalten, auf Gonzo reimt sich Stronzo muahahaha


----------



## X-orzist (23. Februar 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also so wie du es schreibst seit ihr eine Gilde die was in ICC schaffen will und nicht nur immer die Ersten 4 Bosse killt.
> Bei solchen Leuten die sich dagegen streuben sich anständig zu Sockeln oder zu Verzaubern würd ich ganz schnell das kicken anfangen.
> Den es ist sehr unhöfflich den andern gegenüber die Leistung erbringen wollen und es auch versuchen.
> Ich finds ja schon zum Kotzen wenn Leute mit RA sockeln wo es soch einfach ist ein paar Epic sockel zu farmen (Hero rnd inis).
> ...



nun, dann muss sich ja der TE selbst als erstes kicken ^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Vergesst nich, der TE spielt seit 5 Jahren !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> 3.: das Datum seit 3. Juni 2009 ist das Datum seit ich hier mein Profil ist.
> also falsche Angaben und rumflamen kann jeder.
> Also bitte sachlich bleiben.


Sag mal, willst Du hier auch noch andere veräppeln?!!
Dein Profil hier ist wohl nicht vom 3. Juni 2009 - steht doch auch in Deinem Profil und links neben Deinen Posts (Okt.08).

Der 3. Juni ist bei Deinem Pala der allererste Eintrag in der WoW History.

ps. Und weil er erst ab Lvl 77 da steht ... Hast Du ihn erst kurz zuvor gekauft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und tschüss


----------



## Kafka (23. Februar 2010)

Solange es ihn spass macht so zu zocken is doch ok oder? Wenn man das Game nicht so spielen kann wie es einen fun bringt wird es schliesslich irgendwie sinnlos. Mit meinen DK z.b. zocke ich auch mit nen Blutskill obwohl UH wohl mehr DMG macht. Warum ich das mache? Weil es mir so mehr spass bringt und wehn das nicht passt der muss mich ja nicht in nen Raid laden^^


----------



## SELÇUK (23. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Kurz bevor dir die Eier explodieren hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...



! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine mal irgendwo einen Satz gelesen zu haben der ungefähr wie folgt lautet:

'ich zahle 13€ im Monat für ein spiel da werd ich doch Sohl die Rechte haben als warri int zu sockeln'

glaub mir der sta+int Stein ist bei weitem besser als zB ein 30sta Stein für nen healpala. Wie von meinen vorpostern schon erwähnt kann's wegen Meta und/oder sockelbonus drin sein. 

solange er den raid am leben hält dürfte er meinetwegen auch Abhärtung uns pve eq reinhaun und eisige Waffe auf die mh 

lg


----------



## PiaMarie (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Satz war dann nur" Wenn du aber keine Leistung in den RAIDS bringst nehme ich dich raus"
> 
> 
> ...keine Antwort..




Eher würd ich dich schmeissen.Wie du siehst, bin ich nicht der einzige mnit der Meinung. Denk darüber nach, ob das von Dir so richtig war.

Solange es dem Raid nicht schadet, bzw sein Heal ausreichend oder mehr ist, wen juckt es.

Achte mal lieber auf deinen Char.

MFG


----------



## Chakata (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Da ich vor 2 Wochen in eine neue Raid Gilde geladen wurde und ich mit den Offis geredet habe bin ich gleich zum offiziellen Char-Pimper der Gilde gemacht worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll ich ehrlich sein? Du bist 2 Wochen wie du schreibst in dieser Gilde, kennst noch kaum jemanden und lässt den grossen Macker raushängen? Du dein Spielern in deiner Gilde den Gefallen und such schnellstens das weite den sie sind sicher ohne dich besser aufgehoben davon bin ich überzeugt.

Die schreint definitiv die soziale Kompetenz wie auch das nötige Fingerspitzengefühl mit Menschen umzugehen. Solche Leute wie du machen nur die Gilden kaputt und meistens sind die die ersten die weg sind wenn das Kind im Brunnen gefallen ist. Also, wenn du nicht weisst wie man mit jemanden redet lass die Finger davon und geh Angeln wirklich.

danke


----------



## Duranos (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Leistung passt, wieso nicht? 
Bei uns im Raid gibts auch genug Äffchen die dahingehend den "masterplan" haben, nur irgendwie können sie meist nicht zocken - für mich persönlich ne Ecke schlimmer als jmd der einen falschen Stein drin hat und es drauf hat.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Februar 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> nun, dann muss sich ja der TE selbst als erstes kicken ^^



Jo sollte er mal machen würd der Gilde Helfen ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Minorjiel (23. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Kurz bevor dir die Eier explodieren hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...



Rofl...Heul....made my day!!!

Naja, vielleicht solltest Du mal überlegen, welchen Stellenwert Du in der Gilde hast. Abseits vom Berufsleben gibt es auch eine Art "Changemanagement" (wenn auch in leicht abgewandelter Form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

Stell Dir mal vor, da kommt jetzt jemand in Eure tolle Raidgilde, der schon seit 5 Jahren *und* 2 Tagen WoW spielt. Und nach dem Gepräch mit den Offis wird dieser zum "Char-Pimper-Pimper" gemacht und als erstes nimmt er sich den CHAR-PIMPER (also Dich) vor und findet dort 2 komische Socken....äh, meinte 3 komische Sockel, die Du bitte austauschen sollst!
Allerdings bist Du da anderer Meinung...wie verhälst Du dich in diesem Moment?

Also ich persönlich würde dem neuen "Char-Pimper" raten, er solle sich selber mal 2 epische Eier sockeln!! 

Erst wenn ich mindestens 5mal mit ihm einen Schlachtzug bestritten habe und sehe, dass er wirklich etwas kann wie z.B. 
* die Gruppen sinnvoll(!!!) anführen
* im Heal- oder DMG-Meter permanent oben stehen
* nie oder zumindest als einer der letzten bei Bob ankommen
* Trinkets und Fähigkeiten im richtigen Moment zünden
* schwierige Situationen (Fehlpull) meistern und abwenden
* Bewegungspiel
* von Bossen, Taktiken und Mechaniken Ahnung hat
* von SEINER und MEINER Klassen Ahnung hat
* etc. pp.

dann, und wirklich erst dann lasse ich mich auf eine Diskussion ein und höre dem Char-Pimper zu, was er zu sagen hat! Vorher würde ich ihm raten, er solle mal von seinem hohen Ross runterkommen. Und wenn der mich meinen Raidplatz kostet, obwohl ich schon seit einer Ewigkeit Bestandteil des Schlachtzugs bin, dann würde ich die Gilde verlassen....aber vorher noch die Bank plündern und alles verkaufen.

Sorry, aber wenn ich das schon lese, dann wird mir schwindelig: "Char-Pimper der Gilde". Bei uns hieß das immer Klassenmeister....und das waren Spieler, die sich Ihre Position und das Vertrauen der anderen Mitglieder verdient hatten!


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

-Enkì- schrieb:


> Und jetzt ein kleiner Tipp am rande erst informieren bevor man den großen Zampano markiert!
> Und als kleines Lernbeispiel so sollte ein Holy Pala aussehen!



Ma nebenbei, es hieße, so KANN ein Holy Pala aussehen, das ist sicherliche ein Skillung die man nehmen kann (Ich geh jetz mal von der 1st Skillung aus, die Opferskillung ist wahrscheinliche für bestimmte Bossfights)
Aber ob man nun 3% Heal oder 3% Crit skillt is dann doch das Quäntchen was man als Geschmackssache betrachten darf, da ich bspw auch ohne die 3% Crit auf knapp 43% Crit unbuffed komme hab ich zum Beispiel lieber die 3% Heal mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da ich Contentmäßig mit dem geposteten Pala auf ca einem Level bin nehme ich meine Skillung mal als genauso richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, einig sind wir uns denke ich darin das die Skillung des TEs als Main-Heal-Skillung verkorkst und die Sockelung Mist ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (23. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Kurz bevor dir die Eier explodieren hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...



/sign der kerl hat schon dicke eier was?!

mal im ernst, ich hätte dich verbal so fertig gemacht, dass du dir denkst, was für ausdrücke ein mensch nur wissen kann.
Solange kein Vertrauen da is zu einem Neuling in der Gilde, lass ich mir von dem nichts sagen.. und wenn noch so der 
extrem roxxor, obermaker pimp der neuesten generation von epic styl, imba player is...
solange du das nicht in nem netten und höflichen Ton sagst, würd ich nicht auf dich hören....

Zu mir hat mal einer anfang WotLk gemeint, warum ich meinen DK so schwul sockle....hab ich gesagt: Bin frisch 80 was willst du von mir.
hat er gemeint.. ja komm schau was ich gesockelt hab....
darauf hin logte ich um und ging zu ihm und sagte: Und jez schau mal was ich gesockelt hab (Mein char war damals nach wenigen wochen raiden Full T7, also schon einer der schnellst eqten)

....

*ironie on* ja ich weiß ich bin so geil.....*ironie off*


----------



## Romerus (23. Februar 2010)

Mir als Hexenmeister hat ein anderer geraten das ich nur 23 ZM sockel benutzen soll weil ich nur so viiiiieeeeel ZM haben werde -.- und hat sich gewundert das ich in blauen sockel 12 ZM/10 Wille habe -.-

Ich musste ihm dann erklaren das es auch meta sockel gibt fur die man auch was erfullen muss um sie funktionieren zu lassen und das es auch Teufelsrustung gibt die(geskillt) 39% der eigenen willenskraft als zaubermacht anrechnet und das es auch sockelboni gibt.

Aber der typ dachte weiter das sei dumm

Das schlimmste daran war das er auch hexer war...


----------



## Billride (23. Februar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Rofl...Heul....made my day!!!
> 
> Naja, vielleicht solltest Du mal überlegen, welchen Stellenwert Du in der Gilde hast. Abseits vom Berufsleben gibt es auch eine Art "Changemanagement" (wenn auch in leicht abgewandelter Form
> 
> ...



/sign !!!!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Hälst dich jetzt auch für den Geilsten, oder?


/sign

Genau so Leute wie der TE gehen mir tag täglich mega auf die Nüsse!
Was hätte er denn blaues reintuhen sollen ? Genau nix...
Da bleibt ne Perle, aber ob +10 alle Werte so viel Imbarer ist als +30 Ausdauer 
Wayne interessierts ??
OMG


----------



## Vetaro (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo. Ich wurde gerade von Merynea angewiesen, hierher zu gehen, wenn ich was über WoW zu sagen habe.

Daher: WoW ist ein Spiel.


----------



## Totebone (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Immernoch Schlauer als Ausdauer...



scheiss auf sockelbonus

einmal +10 Werte rin 
nen schönen meta

und dann stur +20 int sockeln <.<


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Februar 2010)

Erstmal kann jeder Sockeln wie er lustig ist, solange er damit nicht völlig danneben liegt.
Warum ist Ausdauer nicht wichtig?
Mal Ehrlich wenn ich trau sockel habe und ich sehe ich sockel int/sta und hab halt den blauen, ist es kein Verbrechen dort Stamina rein zu sockeln. Der Grund ist doch paar HP mehr sind nicht zwingend schlecht. Gibt ja noch genug Ecken wo das helfen kann. Für ein Raid tät ich nicht den blauen sockel umrüsten. Ganz ehrlich, weil der Effekt dahinter nicht groß anders ist. Da macht man aus den blauen halt einen roten oder gelben. Hat man nur halb so viel Ausdauder aus dem Sockel gezogen, aber dafür halt nochmal bissel Int/Spellpower bekommen oder man geht voll weg von Ausdauer und macht rein Manareg (was aber noch weniger Sinn macht). 

Nein wenn er wegen anderen Ding stur gewesen wäre ok, np. Wenn er nicht einsehen will, dass er gewisse Dinge zu machen hat oder das man nach ein paar Wipes es mal so probieren will, dann ist es was anderes. Aber hat einen blauen Sockel Stein. Ich meine wenn du schon meinst 30 Ausdauer machen es nicht aus, kann er sagen bei mir machen auch 15 Int nichts aus. Also am Ende läuft es auf das selbe Hinaus. Int, Spellpower und Manareg sind auf den Palaheilitems zur genüge druff, etwas Ausdauer ist ja nun kein Weltuntergang und im blauen sockel ja noch vertretbar. Fragen würde ich mich eher, bei einem Gelben sowas druff zu sockeln oder wenn er Schmied/Juwe ist seine 3 Besonderen Edelsteine rein in Stamina zu stecken. Das wäre eher fraglich. Aber an sich ist und bleiben 30 Stamina für mich kein Grund, da groß jemand hinzustellen. 
Meine am Ende bist du auch stur, selbst wenn du 5 Jahre Erfahrung hast, wird er ja seine Klasse zu einem gewissen Grad verstehen. Wenn du natürlich Paladin zockst und erkennst während dem Raid, dass sein Manareg zu wenig ist und seine Heilleistung zu gering ist, dann ok. Dann fang an ihn anzugreifen. Wenn du aber beim Gearcheck das siehst und sofort daraus Schließt, dass er auf dich zu hören hat, weil du 2 Wochen in der Gilde bist und 5 Jahre Erfahrung hast, dann ist es auch bissel enorm arrogant. Also mal ehrlich, wenn jemand mit 5 Jahren Erfahrung, es am Gearcheck fest macht ... naja. Also nach 5 Jahren solltest Wissen das bei WOW Items zwar wichtig sind, aber die Leistung des Spielers ja auch noch ne Rolle spielt, dann naja. Wenn ihr mit einer Taktik immer scheidert und er sich nicht ändern will, obwohl jeder weiß dass man so nicht weiter kommt ... alles ok.
Aber wegen einem Sockel ihn hinzustellen als Stur.

Mal ehrlich du bist erst 2 Wochen in der Gilde, tät mir von dir auch nichts erzählen lassen. Wenn man wegen meiner Heilleistung verliert, ok dann immer. Aber solange man keine Erfolge angeht, ist an sich Leistungsoptimierung nicht zwingend erforderlich. Wenn du natürlich Raid Erfolge als ziel hast und bei jedem ICC Raid und anderen Raids mit Erfolgen machen willst, dann kann man drüber reden. Aber wenn man den Boss killt, ohne es sich schwer zu machen ... dann kommt es auch nicht auf 15 Int an.


----------



## War-Rock (23. Februar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Erst wenn ich mindestens 5mal mit ihm einen Schlachtzug bestritten habe und sehe, dass er wirklich etwas kann wie z.B.
> * die Gruppen sinnvoll(!!!) anführen
> ** im Heal- oder DMG-Meter* permanent oben stehen
> * nie oder zumindest als einer der letzten bei Bob ankommen
> ...




Dann schon mal viel spaß wenn man grade nicht fotm klassen spielt. Gut gespielte Druiden und Palas liegen im heal immer vor gleich gut gespielten Schamanen oder Priests, natürlich encounter abhänig, aber in 90% der fälle ist es so. Dieses HPS gelabert geht mir gehörig auf den piss. Genau so DPS, wenn er dämo hexer oder Ele schami spielt kann er von der klassenmechanik gar nicht "oben" stehen. Er kann nur viel schaden für seine klasse machen oder nicht. An mages, Rogues, Afflis wirste damit in nem normalen raid mit durchweg guten leuten nicht vorbei kommen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. Februar 2010)

Dexron schrieb:


> *
> 
> *bei uns ist es teilweise sogar so, dass die leute bereits die fertigen sockelsteine und verzauberungen in der tasche haben noch *bevor *ihnen das teil zugesprochen wird, allein die chance dass es für einen droppt veranlasst unsere leute, die mats bei sich zu tragen.
> 
> mfg




Mach ich in jedem Raid so,ich hab meine 2 - 3 Epischen Steine geschliffen im Rucksack ein Drachenauge, hab eigentlich immer alle Mats im Rucksack für alle möglichen VZ, und wenn Ich noch dazu komme hab ich auch das Accountzeug , Schulter VZ, Kopf VZ in der Tasche


----------



## Skandy (23. Februar 2010)

Frage: Was geht es eigentlich dir an, wie er sich anziehen sollte? 
Schau lieber auf deinem Char. Oder hast du Lust darauf, WoW zu spielen und jeder sagt dir wie du es besser macht...


----------



## Totebone (23. Februar 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Genau so Leute wie der TE gehen mir tag täglich mega auf die Nüsse!
> Was hätte er denn blaues reintuhen sollen ? Genau nix...
> ...



öhm scheiss auf blau? man kann überall alles reinmachen (außer meta)


----------



## Kuman (23. Februar 2010)

meine meinung nach solltest du ihm sagen, dass man sein equip optimieren kann, ihn aber nicht kritisieren, dass er falsch gesockelt hat. wenn er's net ändert und trotzdem seine leistung bringt soll ers doch so lassen wies ist.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Februar 2010)

Es hängt vom "Sockelset" Bonus ab, ob es lohnt den Farben treu zu bleiben oder rein Stats für Gewisse Stats zu sockeln.

Aber das schönste ist das Kommentar, wsa ich jetzt beim lesen des Threads vom Gonzo gelesen hab, hab erstmal nur die billigen Verz druff weil keine Mats da. Also wenn man schon jemand anmacht, wegen Blauen Sockel, also deiner Meinung nach falsch sockeln. Gehört auf eine Waffe die Richtige Verz druff und zwar immer und wenn du keine Mats hast, kauf sie dir im AH und wenn du kein Gold hast farm es. Aber fang nicht an, Leuten vor zu schreiben ob 30 Stamina nun wichtig sind oder nicht und selbst net mal Gold für ne gute Verzauberung zu haben, aber du hast ja keine falsche Verz drauff nur eine Ineffektive oder so. Stamina zu sockeln ist nicht falsch, es ist nur nicht immer effektiv.


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

Ma für alle die hier sagen, wenn du Pala spielst und so weiter, das schlimmste daran ist der TE SPIELT PALA und ist verkorkst geskillt und nicht ordentlich gesockelt und Verzaubert... (zumindest wenn er, wie er sagt, in ICC25 weit kommen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

PS: Es gibt für Holy-Palas praktisch keine Alternative zu sturem 20 Int Sockeln im 25er ICC-Content, ich habe noch keinen Sockelboni gesehen der es Wert gewesen wäre andere Steine reinzusetzen.


----------



## Dungl (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...



Und genau darum geht sovielen Leuten WoW bereits am Ar.ch; Wieso wollt ihr jemanden sagen, was er machen soll... Wenn es für ihn passt, dann is es halt so;
So eine lächerliche Sch...e, was in dem Spiel abgeht, is echt nichtmehr normal... Freaks nenn ich sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst die Leute spielen, wie sie wollen... Euch sagt auch keiner im RL, dass ihr euch beim Kacken falsch hinsetzt, dass ihr euren Allerwertesten etwas weiter vorne oder hinten sockeln solltet auf der Schüssel...
Also bitte seht das Spiel auch als solches...

Wenn jemand soetwas zu mir sagt, landet der unkommentiert auf der Ignore Liste...

Grüße


----------



## Minorjiel (23. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Dann schon mal viel spaß wenn man grade nicht fotm klassen spielt. Gut gespielte Druiden und Palas liegen im heal immer vor gleich gut gespielten Schamanen oder Priests, natürlich encounter abhänig, aber in 90% der fälle ist es so. Dieses HPS gelabert geht mir gehörig auf den piss. Genau so DPS, wenn er dämo hexer oder Ele schami spielt kann er von der klassenmechanik gar nicht "oben" stehen. Er kann nur viel schaden für seine klasse machen oder nicht. An mages, Rogues, Afflis wirste damit in nem normalen raid mit durchweg guten leuten nicht vorbei kommen.



Gut, okay....hast ja recht. Habe mit den Text so von der Seele geschrieben...hierbei handelt es sich um ein "Gesamtkunstwerk", dass auch als solches betrachtet und verstanden werden muss (muhahaha).

Der Punkt 
* *im Heal- oder DMG-Meter* permanent oben stehen
muss bitte wie folgt interpretiert werden:

Wenn die betroffene Spielfigur permanent mit min. 1.776 DPS Abstand zum nächst höheren Spieler das Schlusslicht im Recount-o-Meter hinten liegt, dann nehme ich Tipps & Tricks von diesem Spieler nicht unbedingt für bare Münze. 
Um weiteren Missverständnissen entgegen zuwirken: Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich diesen Spieler missachte....solange er mir nicht sein Verständnis vom Spiel und von irgendwelchen Sockelsteinen unter Androhung, mich aus dem Raid zu nehmen, aufdrängen will.


----------



## War-Rock (23. Februar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Gut, okay....hast ja recht. Habe mit den Text so von der Seele geschrieben...hierbei handelt es sich um ein "Gesamtkunstwerk", dass auch als solches betrachtet und verstanden werden muss (muhahaha).
> 
> Der Punkt
> * *im Heal- oder DMG-Meter* permanent oben stehen
> ...




Okay, das ist verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mettman1 (23. Februar 2010)

was ist schon erfahrung?

du kannst auch 20 jahre lang einen schlechten job machen...


----------



## Foernjotr (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...




Lachhaft. Ich könnte meinen Arsch darauf wetten, dass Du einer der Spieler bist die nicht genug Geld für einen Porsche hatten und deshalb mit WoW anfingen. Unverbesserlich bist wohl eher Du. Jeder Spieler hat seinen eigenen Spielstil und den sollte man Ihm auch lassen. Allein deine Aktion hier mit dem Forum wegen so einen "Furtz" ist mehr als lächerlich. Bleib Du mal mit Deinen Gildenmates in der Gummibären-Welt und schlacker die Palme wenn der nächste Boss liegt und Du das nächste virtuelle Stück epischer Kacke in der Hand hälst. Ganz ehrlich wenn ich sowas hören würde wenn ich im Restaurant oder so säße, würd ich dir nen paar schellern.

Zu deutsch bist Du ein riesen A...... :-)


----------



## Totebone (23. Februar 2010)

@TE: Du hast in deiner Sockelung voll versagt und willst dem anderen Heal Pala sagen was er sockeln sollen?

 Bsp. Sockel: Blau Sockelboni: 4int 
Du sockelst: 10Int + 5Mp5 

WTF? Sockel 20Int rein gibt +6int -5mp5
Mp5 is im 25er fürn heal pala eh egal 


Und sag nix wegen Meta, du hast in den Armschienen den +10 alle stats, der füllt dein meta aus


----------



## Minorjiel (23. Februar 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> was ist schon erfahrung?
> 
> du kannst auch 20 jahre lang einen schlechten job machen...



Glaube nicht, dass man WoW-Spieler verbeamten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*duck-und-weg*


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Februar 2010)

Ja ob jetzt =) ne andere Option als Int besteht ist fraglich ^^. Gibt glaub echt beim Pala kaum was sinnvolles. Int/Sta ist bissel die Ausnahme. Aber Manareg brauch der Pala nicht mehr wirklich. Also bleibt nur Int und Ausdauer an sich stehen und wenn der Sockelsetbonus Int ist und man dazu blau brauch kann man doch Int/Sta sockeln. Ist sinnvoller als Int/Manareg =)

Aber +10 auf alle Stats ist noch übeflüssiger als Ausdauer. Da man als Pala eh nur Int und Ausdauer braucht. Stärke als Holy ... hm und Spirit ... hm ... und Agi ... hm ... damit fallen schonmal 3 Stats weg =) und bleibt ja noch Int und Stamina über und +10 ... naja kannste gleich Int/Stamina mit +5 mehr sockeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt aufs selbe raus.


----------



## mettman1 (23. Februar 2010)

Foernjotr schrieb:


> Lachhaft. Ich könnte meinen Arsch darauf wetten, dass Du einer der Spieler bist die nicht genug Geld für einen Porsche hatten und deshalb mit WoW anfingen. Unverbesserlich bist wohl eher Du. Jeder Spieler hat seinen eigenen Spielstil und den sollte man Ihm auch lassen. Allein deine Aktion hier mit dem Forum wegen so einen "Furtz" ist mehr als lächerlich. Bleib Du mal mit Deinen Gildenmates in der Gummibären-Welt und schlacker die Palme wenn der nächste Boss liegt und Du das nächste virtuelle Stück epischer Kacke in der Hand hälst. Ganz ehrlich wenn ich sowas hören würde wenn ich im Restaurant oder so säße, würd ich dir nen paar schellern.
> 
> Zu deutsch bist Du ein riesen A...... :-)



hehe, gut gebrüllt mr. cox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breaky007 (23. Februar 2010)

was du für prboleme hast....
oh nein 3 sockel mit ausdauer und int.... jetzt ist der bestimmt vollkommen nutzlos.... 
du meinst die 45 ausdauer würden ihn nit retten?
meinste mehr mana in höhe der kosten von 1-2 heilges licht machen das mit dem raid???


----------



## Tazmal (23. Februar 2010)

wer sich in wow was sagen lässt ist eindeutig falsch, der TE ist einfach nur ein Spinner der meint er sei was besonderes weil er virtuell etwas "ahnung" hat.

Mein Freund, komm auf den Boden der Realität zurück und sieh dir an wer jemanden etwas "sagen" kann


----------



## TheDoggy (23. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre ja für nen Erfolg, mit dem man den Titel "der Charpimper" bekommt.


----------



## Totebone (23. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für nen Erfolg, mit dem man den Titel "der Charpimper" bekommt.



eher ", der Möchtegern-Charpimper"


----------



## Sentarion (23. Februar 2010)

Ich musste grade lachen....

Offizieler Cha-Pimper? Das soll doch nen schlechter Scherz sein? Wer jemanden in der Gilde brauch der den anderen erklärt wie man sein Gear zu sockeln und zu verzaubern hat sollte sich überlegen gleich seine Acc-Daten an die Person weiter zu geben.

Was ich auch nicht versteh...

Wenn der Pala ordentliches Gear (muss er ja für Icc 25 haben) hat und auf Int gesockelt hat sollte er ca. 35k Mana haben. Was sollen die paar Mp% da bringen? Er reggt eh schon genug über göttliche Bitte. Und das mit dem Ausdauer kann auch Sinn ergeben wenn er die restlichen Talentpunkte und den Prot-Baum gesteckt hat. 

Aber nun gut hauptsache keien Ahnung von der Klasse haben aber alles und jeden pimpen wollen.

Ach ja btw ich spiel selber Holy Pala und hab Int+Stam Steine in meinem Gear.

Edit: würde Geare mal nen Arsenal-Link haben dann können wir ja auch mal das Gear des TE "pimpen"


----------



## Kramatieklärher (23. Februar 2010)

Doch kannst du...


----------



## Gloir (23. Februar 2010)

AFFENLUCAN schrieb:


> Wenn er keine Leistung im Raid bringt sollte man seine Internetverbindung kappen. Sowas kann man ja nicht auf die Gesellschaft loslassen.




Meine Güte, ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht... vielen Dank für diesen Post.


----------



## Visssion (23. Februar 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich wenn ich schon seit längerem in einem Raid bin und da kommt so einer "frisch" rein und will mir gleich mal erzählen wie ich zu sockeln hab, würd ich dem auch sagen das ich das keinesfalls tun werde!

Wie kommtn das oO bist grad mal neu im raid und führst dich gleich auf so machste dir keine freunde sag ich dir gleich mal so


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (23. Februar 2010)

Also mal echt man kann es auch übertreiben und nur mal so neben bei wenn du denkst das ein paar sokel dein problem sind. Bin ich heiel froh das ich nicht mit euch reiden gehe muss das kann ja nix werden. Und ich stimme Visssions zu als neuling würde ich das mal etwas freundlicher machen, und nicht auf die tur kommen (oder sonnst) ausserdem spiel doch erst mal mit ihm und mach dir einen spiel eindruck wenn er da voll abkackt dann kann man über konsequenzen sprechen aber nicht so.

P.s. eines würde mich mal noch interessiern hast du selber eigentlich einen holy pala wenn nicht dann lass das mal seine sorge sein


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Februar 2010)

*Buddha bringt jetzt einen schlauen Spruch*

Richte zuerst über dich selbst, bervor du es bei anderen tust!

Ich finde sich über einen einzigen "falschen" Sockel aufzuregen affig...doch wenn (wie mir passiert) ein Paladin 5 Beweglichkeitssockel + Beweglichkeitvz drauf hat verschlägts auch mir die Sprache (Teilweise waren es auch Bc-Sockel, der Typ hatte 3 T8 Teile und 1 T9 Teil an...unglaublich.)


Ps: Es war ein Markengekauftes T9


----------



## leonardot1311 (23. Februar 2010)

@TE

Mein Leben ist bis jetzt falsch gelaufen..
Du bist mein neuer Gott !!!

Nur für Dich http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Februar 2010)

Jap es fällt eben fast alles weg beim Pala bleibt nur Int/stami/Manareg =) und Manareg brauch er nicht wirklich. Deswegen versteh ich auch den Pala. Mein selbst zock ich nicht in diesem Bereich. Aber wie einer hier sagte, ich kenne Palas mit um die 30k Mana. Da fallen 16Man/5 sekunden ja nun nicht wirklich auf selbst nach 10 Sekunden sind das nur 32 Mana, als nach 100 Sekunden 320 Mana und nach sagen wir 1000 Sekunden 3200 Mana. Also est nach einem Kampf der über 5 Minuten geht fallen die 16 Manareg auf. Aber Int erhöht ja nicht nur Max Mana (gut für Procs vom SV Jäger oder ähnlichen Dingen), sondern es erhöht auch die Casts die man selbst machen kann. Also am Ende ja wieder Manareg durch Skillung. Dazu kommt das man mit 10% mehr Int durch Selfbuff und dann bissel Intbonus im Baum und Int Vorteile im Baum, ja eh auf diesen Stat geht und alles andere links liegen lassen kann. Soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe, hat man sogar mit Int Mana reg. Also Int ist nunmal der Stat für den Pala und Manareg kannste weglegen. Ja also was will man denn sonst sockeln hm bleibt ja nur für Blau Gelb/blau oder Blau über und Manareg brauch man net. Taja ... kommt Int druff und wenn der "sockelset" Bonus sinnvoll ist, Int/Stamina oder rein Stamina. Denn wie schon gesagt wurde, gibt es auch Holy/Prot Palas, wo stamina sogar Sinn macht.

Also finde Stamina sogar besser als Manareg.


----------



## Nexilein (23. Februar 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Der erinnert mich an dich, schliesst euch zusammen.
> 
> Du prüfst per Gearscore und er checkt die Sockel.



Genau dieser Gedanke ist mir auch durch's Hirn geschossen als ich das gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (23. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> WAS meint ihr zu dem Sturkopf? Ich kann den doch nicht einfach so im RAID rumlaufen lassen.



Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte Dir gesagt, dass Du mich kreuzweise lecken darfst.


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ja ob jetzt =) ne andere Option als Int besteht ist fraglich ^^. Gibt glaub echt beim Pala kaum was sinnvolles. Int/Sta ist bissel die Ausnahme. Aber Manareg brauch der Pala nicht mehr wirklich. Also bleibt nur Int und Ausdauer an sich stehen und wenn der Sockelsetbonus Int ist und man dazu blau brauch kann man doch Int/Sta sockeln. Ist sinnvoller als Int/Manareg =)
> 
> Aber +10 auf alle Stats ist noch übeflüssiger als Ausdauer. Da man als Pala eh nur Int und Ausdauer braucht. Stärke als Holy ... hm und Spirit ... hm ... und Agi ... hm ... damit fallen schonmal 3 Stats weg =) und bleibt ja noch Int und Stamina über und +10 ... naja kannste gleich Int/Stamina mit +5 mehr sockeln
> 
> ...


Wenn man ICC25er gehen will steht was anderes als 20 Int eigentlich gar nicht mehr zur Diskussion, Metastein (meiner brauch bzw 1Blau, 1Rot und 1Gelb) wird durch die +10 alle Stats Alptraumträne aktiviert (Dadurch hat man Rot und Blau auf einen Schlag drin und nen besseren Lilanen Stein gibt es fürn HolyPala nich, der 10 Int + 15 Ausdauer ist leider grün und damit nicht nutzbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest wird mit 20 Int vollgehauen, es gibt in dem Bereich keine Sockelboni die es Ausgleichen würden das man was anderes als 20 Int sockelt, da Int beim Holy Pala (richtig gesockelt) ja bekanntlich Zaubermacht, MP5, Crit und Mana skaliert.

Und im Gegensatz zum TE kann ich da tatsächlich aus Erfahrung sprechen, da wir im 25er 9/12 (Farm)down und nich nur die ersten 4 und zudem einen HeiligPala-Kollegen im Raid der meine Ansichten (laut Sockelung usw) teilt und bin selber nen HolyPala mit 34k Mana unbuffed. ^^

PS: Ich find nun jemanden der Int/Sta sockelt nich so furchtbar, wenn man in ICC25 spielt wird man eben jedoch merken das 20Int einfach mehr lohnt und sollte deshalb bei dortigem Voranschreiten in neue Teile auch gesockelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Sentarion schrieb:


> Edit: würde Geare mal nen Arsenal-Link haben dann können wir ja auch mal das Gear des TE "pimpen"


http://eu.wowarmory....%C3%B6nigsgarde


----------



## Rudixo (23. Februar 2010)

uiuiuiu..... ein paar stunden drin der thread und schon 10 seiten.... schaffen nicht viele alle achtung

schade nur für dich dass dir 99% nur sagen wie dumm gerade DU bist der sich groß aufspielt:laugh:

und recht haben sie!!!!

mein kommentar:
spielst schon 5jahre und findest jetz erst eine gilde??? wundert mich nicht.... schon mal viel glück bei deiner nächsten suche... kann nicht mehr lange dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glg rudi


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Aufgrund mangelnder sozialer Kompetenz evtl. ein Server- und Gilden-Hopper ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (23. Februar 2010)

jop aber das hat er mit der einstellung ehrlich nich anders verdient :X wie schon gesagt neu sein und sich so aufzuführen geht mal gar nich ...


----------



## Abidabla (23. Februar 2010)

Fake oder nur Matsch inner Birne - anders kann ich mir das echt nicht erklären ...
Man nennt dich den "Char-Pimper"(wart mal wie lächerlich is das bitte) und deine Aufgabe ist es das Equipp für Raids zu optimieren, aber was sehe ich da ein Holy-Pala der Spelldmg, mp5 und crit sockelt? Hättest du dich 2 Minuten informiert wüsstest du, dass ein Paladin auf Int + Gems um den Meta zu aktivieren sockelt. Das sage ich dir ohne jemals einen Paladin auch nur erstellt zu haben, komisch da haben dich deine 5 Jahre Wow Erfahrung wohl im Stich gelassen. Aber was wage ich Pöbel überhaupt dich zu kritisieren du hast mehr Erfahrung, Gearscore und Dps als ich - ich verneige mich. Und sowas wie du geht schon in die 36ste Umrundung im Sonnenkarussell - Glück auf mein Freund.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Februar 2010)

=) lass mich da gern besser beraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Aber Manareg ist teilweise echt etwas überflüssig, da Int ein sehr starker Wert für Pala ist.


----------



## Natar (23. Februar 2010)

Rudixo schrieb:


> mein kommentar:
> spielst schon 5jahre und findest jetz erst eine gilde??? wundert mich nicht.... schon mal viel glück bei deiner nächsten suche... kann nicht mehr lange dauern
> 
> 
> ...



ganz ehrlich, so blöd kann jetzt aber kein mensch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ das equip von ihm ist in ordnung
bisschen feintuning noch beim sockeln, aber ansonsten wohl mehr als der grossteil der leute von sich behaupten können


----------



## FuGhi (23. Februar 2010)

Ja alter ich stimme dir total zu!
Habe vor kurzem einem Ele Schami aus der Gilde gesehen der sich den Wille Umhang geholt hat und nicht MP5 Umhang...
Ich meine WTF? Was soll das denn?
Habe ihn darauf angesprochen...
Ich hatte ein normales Gespräch erhalten, wo er mir erklärte, dass ihn die MP5 nicht so wichtig sind und eher lieber den Gelben Sockel (der im Wille Umhang ist) dem Blauen Sockelstein (der im MP5 Umhang) vorzieht...
Ich meine was soll der scheiß?
WILLE? Als Schami? Boah...

Verstehe was du meinst (nämlich gar nicht)


btw: Beitrag kann Spuren von Sarkasmus und Ironie enthalten!


----------



## dd2ren (23. Februar 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Es ist nur die Frage ob durch ein paar Ausdauersteine wirklich nen ganzer Raid kippt oder Du einfach nur zu perfekt sein möchtest ;-)



ich würde auch nicht reagieren wenn einer meint mir erzählen zu müssen wie ich meinen Char ausstatte , sowas gibts glaube nur bei wow ^^ und wegen 1 oder 2 Sockel die nicht passen geht die welt nicht unter ^^


----------



## DarkSaph (23. Februar 2010)

Nun ja ... es gibt eine Grenze zwischen sinnvollen Ratschlägen und Klugscheißerei. Ausdauer als Healpala ist natürlich nicht optimal, aber im Zweifelsfall sollte das mal mit Offis abgesprochen werden, die schon länger in der Gilde sind. Solang er noch eine einigermaßen sinnvolle Begründung liefert und die Gilde keine Hardmodes angehen will, ist so etwas noch okay. 

Was ich persönlich überhaupt nicht mag, sind Leute, die planlos rumsockeln und dann nicht erklären können, warum sie das ausgerechnet so gemacht haben.


----------



## Kelvan (23. Februar 2010)

ganz ehrlich 

ich würd ihn nicht mitnehmen, wer falsch sockelt hat in nem raid nix verloren ganz einfach, viele sehen das sicherlich anders, meine Meinung is aber nunmal so entweder ich will was erreichen und setz mich mit meiner klasse auseinander und sockel / skille/ verzaubere richtig oder ich lasse es. Ich würde ihn jedenfalls austauschen, solange bis er es einsieht.

mfg
Kelvan


----------



## Zerleena (23. Februar 2010)

Hi, TE

ich möchte dir auch gern was sagen. Wenn ich in eine Gruppe von Alteingesessenen komme (ob auf Arbeit im RL oder auch privat), ist es wohl der beste Weg, als Klugscheißer disqualifiziert zu werden, wenn man alles anmotzt nur wegen Erfahrung. Du wärst sicher auch so ein frisch diplomierter BWL Student der in ne neue Firma kommt und erstmal rummotzt, was es für veraltete Methoden sind, nach denen die Leute da arbeiten und du ja das perfekte Wirtschaften erfunden hast. Solche Typen wie dich gibts wie Sand am Meer.

Es ist die eine Sache, zu sagen, das ist nicht so geeignet und so aber dann auch bitte mit nützlichen Vorschlägen zur Seite stehen. Klar, wie schon einige sagen, es gibt Sturköppe, die es nicht einsehen. Aber wenn du wie so ne Axt im Walde einen auf "ey du Gimp, deine Sockelung ist scheiße, da gehört das und das rein.. wie kannst du denn so spielen?" wärst du bei mir schon unten durch, auch wenn du 10000000000000x recht hättest.


----------



## Vamper (23. Februar 2010)

1. mal was is das für ne gilde die nen spieler einladet und ihn gleich zum sog. Char pimper zu machn 	nur weil du sagst das du 5 jahre wow zockst damit wirst der einzige auf deinem server sein^^ 	2. jeder kann sockeln was er will dafür gibts sockel um seinen char so zu gestalten wie jeder es möchte und wenn er meint er hat zu wenig life dann is das seine sache 	etwas anderes ist es wenn er nen melee dd teil anhat aber wegen drei sockel gleich rum zu mozten ...... 	du kannst ihm natürlich vorwerfen bei nem wipe das ihr ohne seine ausdauer steinchen dafür ( int) sockel den boss gelegt hättet aber dann wirst wohl die längste zeit char pimper gewessen sein 	was sich deine gilde nach dem beitrag von dir eh überlegen sollte:-) 	ich spiel auch fünf jahre wow und mir platzn net gleich die eier


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal grad meine Big Brother Seite angeschmissen wo Ich unsere Bewerbungen überprüfe wo die herkommen usw ...

Und was seh ich ? 

Unser Junger Spritzer hat es in keiner Gilde länger als Zwei Monate ausgehalten

Ich korrigiere mich knapp Vier Monate sogar .. 


Im Schnitt waren es Zwei Wochen. Was Ich seltsam finde er wird erst am 12.7.2009 erwähnt. Also junger Padawan ein kleiner Tip von jemand der wohl ein paar Tage älter ist als du. Schalt mal Vier Gänge runter und fang mit Standgas an Auto zu fahren, mit allem anderen würdest du dich überfordern


----------



## Tikume (23. Februar 2010)

Der Ton macht nunmal auch die Musik.

Ein Typ der zwei Wochen in der Gild ist tellt Leute an dass ihre Sockelung scheisse ist und sie gefälligst das und das tun sollen. 
Wie wenig soziales Feingefühl braucht man, um sich über die Reaktion zu wundern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (23. Februar 2010)

also ausdauer als healpala ist schon ein derber fail und wenn ich du wäre, ich gehe mal davon aus das du eine gewisse stellung in der gilde hast,
würde ich dafür sorgen das dieser nicht mehr mit in raids kommt, weil so etwas eigensinniges stures braucht man nicht,
denn was der raidlead oder gleiter sagt, ist gesetz

ich war eben grube hc und es war mal wieder ein hexer dabei der keinen plan hatte und full dmg bei mal gemacht hatte
(ich tank -> down)
seine erste aktion war ein /p Omg noob wtf
auf mein: das wahr ja wohl deine schuld du omg, lattest voll drauf bei mal
wurde mal wieder einfach die grp verlassen anstatt mal zu sagen sry mein fehler,passiert net wieder, 
ne an sowas denken die meisten netmal, solchen leuten gehört ihr marken t9 echt wieder weggenommen und für jedes verlassen sollten die 3h wartezeit bekommen

flames könnt ihr euch sparen, ich les hier eh net weiter


----------



## Daryst (23. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Ton macht nunmal auch die Musik.
> 
> Ein Typ der zwei Wochen in der Gild ist tellt Leute an dass ihre Sockelung scheisse ist und sie gefälligst das und das tun sollen.
> Wie wenig soziales Feingefühl braucht man, um sich über die Reaktion zu wundern?
> ...



/sign
Da haben wir doch die einzig wahre Antwort.

Auch wenn die Person über mir net wieder rein schaut, sein Arsenal Link wurde hier auch mal gepostet, ich frag mich hier, wer net in den Raid gehört, denn seine VZ´s und Sockel sind auch net "alle" optimal.
Unser TE ist nämlich nicht weniger stur, bzw. kenne ich die andere Person nicht, also kann es genauso gut sein, dass unser TE den größeren dick Schädel hat
und sich unbedingt durchsetzen will, aber dies sind alles nur Vermutungen.
Nice day noch!^^


MfG


----------



## xerkxes (23. Februar 2010)

Wir ernten heute die Früchte der antiauthoritären Erziehung.


----------



## Velias (23. Februar 2010)

Leider ist es ja in WoW auch an der Tagesordnung einen jeder blöd von der Seite anlabert wegen Skillung oder Sockeln, wenn man da von der Norm abweicht. Ich für meinen Teil will schon was reißen können, aber vorallem will ich selber Erfahrugnen mit meinem Charakter sammeln und ihn si Aufbauen wie es mir gut gefällt und entgegen kommt. Mir gibt es nicht mir im Forum nen Guide mit ner Standart Skillung und Standart Rota rauszusuchen, ich probiere und studiere und teste halt rum. Das ist nicht immer 100% effizient, aber in den seltesten Fällen ist das erforderlich. Rollen, Individualismus und so.... und wenn ich als katze lieber zerfleische als schredder ist das mein persönliches Ding. Es ist ja keiner gezwungen mich in seinen Raid mitzunehmen wenns ihm nicht passt, aber Grundprinzipiell sollte man erstmal probieren ob jemand taug hat und nicht anhand von reinen Werten, Gearscores und wie die ganze scheisse heisst, sich ne vorgefasste meinung bilden.

Natürlich gibts Leute die arbeiten sehr suboptimal und lernen auch nie wie es "richtiger" geht, aber wie gesagt, niemand zwingt jemanden etwas zusammen zu machen, nicht mal in ner Gilde. Und dann kann ich nur beipflichten, der ton macht es. Ungefragt Tipps rauszuhauen, oft auch mit spöttischen abwertungen untermauert... so macht man sich halt keine Freunde ^^


----------



## oens (23. Februar 2010)

mir stellt sich gerade die frage ob das überprüfte gear auch das raidgear war....ich kenne durchaus heiler die für ihre dailies keine zweite specc haben, dafür aber trotzdem ein anderes gear nutzen...und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das die ca. 450 mehr HP (ich kenne den umrechnungsfaktor bei palas nicht) dabei doch schonmal überlebensentscheidend sein könnten...

by the way @TE ich persönlich würde dich zum teufel jagen...es sei denn du könntest mir nachweissen das ich "schlecht" bin...aber "ungetestet" die sockel zu kritisieren halte ich für affig und anmassend


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (24. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Kurz bevor dir die Eier explodieren hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...



Der zweite Knaller den ich hier im Forum heute gesehen habe, ich krieg mich nichtmehr xD....

P.S. Schade, dass der TE weg ist, war schon lustig zu sehen wie er sich jedesmal aufs neue rauswinden wollte.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (24. Februar 2010)

wie leute glauben nur weil sie 5 jahre spielen könnten sie sich alles erlauben xD
man kann auch 5 jahre FAILEN....
vorallem im sozialen verhalten.....
er sagt nein du bestrafst ihn.... 
wird er daraus lernen -> NEIN
bist du glücklich weil ein vlt guter heal fehlt -> NEIN
ist er glücklich weil er schon lange in der gilde ist und jetz kommt ein "newbie" daher und nervt -> NEIN

würdest dus auf die ruhige art angehn ihn fragen ob er damit vlt den meta aktiviern will, sockelbonus mitnehmen, oder vlt doch was falsch gemacht (hat was seine "menschlichkeit" ihm aber nicht zugesteht) und ihm dann beratend nicht bevormundend erklären wie es besser ginge, welche steine deine wahl seien und das er es sich noch einmal überlegen sollte......
so könnte es funktionieren ^^

und zu dem eierplatz post kann ich nur sagen
MADE MY FUC... DAY !!!!!

"*dumpfer lacher* ohh jetz habich 5 jahre wow gezockt,
need große hose für meine geschwollenen ei.er"
FAAAAAAIIIIILLLLL


----------



## Finster3 (24. Februar 2010)

ganz ehrlich wen er den ausdauer sockel will dann lass ihn doch geht doch echt nich die welt von unter ich wette deine sockel sind auch nich die obtimalsten oder am besten ausgewähltesten


----------



## Ukmâsmú (24. Februar 2010)

Die inkompetenz von spielern lässt sich auch ohne raid anhand ihrer mießerabelen Sockelung erkennen. es bestätigt sich einfach immer wieder.

DD die nur ausdauer sockeln... Meeles mit int.... Heiler mit stärke... gut das sind extremfälle aber traurig das es sowas gibt


----------



## Willtaker (24. Februar 2010)

wer sich charpimper nennt, der hat ein weit größeres problem als falsche sockel. und wie man auf mittlerweile 11 seite mehrfach lesen kann, stehe ich mit dieser meinung ja auch nicht alleine da...


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich sach immer: Erstmal nen versuch starten, vielleicht ist der sture mensch ja gar nicht so dämlich wie man glaubt. naja, ausdauer als heiler würd ich jetzt auch nicht so toll finden, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht so schlecht, hauptsache es verreckt keiner. Wenn man dann wiped kann man ihn immer noch kicken.


----------



## Nàrdinel (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde ihn auch nicht so rumlaufen lassen.
Du hast Erfahrung und die Raidleitung hat dir zugetragen das du dir die Leute anschauen sollst. Demnach hast du völlig recht!
Ich hab die Leute auch dick die machen was sie wollen auch wenn es offensichtlich falsch ist (und Ausdauer bei einem Healpala sind ja wohl der totale Blödsinn) sich nichts sagen lassen.
Es kann nicht sein, das sich ein Teil des Raids reinhängt, die besten Steine und Verzauberungen organisiert und ein paar Querköpfe nicht mitziehen und auch dementsprechend nicht die Leistung bringen.

In meinem alten Raid ist einer mit Abhärtung auf dem Umhang rumgelaufen (Holypriest) und seine lapidare Begründung war das er den auch in der Arena trägt.... ähm lol?
Nach ein paar Beschwerden dazu hat ers dann auch eingesehen und geändert.
Ein 25er Raid ist eine Teamleistung und deshalb haben sich auch ALLE einzubringen!


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...



Hey alda boah ey bring ma leistung im reallife boah ey echt ey keine andren sorgen als n paar Ausdauersteine hey?
Isn game ey kein profisprt bah ey gimp ey boah
Ne ernsthaft...unterste Schublade du gehörst mal gesockelt aber sowas von in die Kloschüssel..naja STO zocken und gut is da hat man solche klappstühle wie dich nicht, und wehe es wird n "Offizieller Fleetgimper" eingeführt den puste ich mal n paar Quantentorpedos dahin wo keine Sonne nicht hinscheint


----------



## CASTLES (24. Februar 2010)

eigtl. hat er recht, aber er stellt sich unfehlbar da Epischphail


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Hey alda boah ey bring ma leistung im reallife boah ey echt ey keine andren sorgen als n paar Ausdauersteine hey?
> Isn game ey kein profisprt bah ey gimp ey boah
> Ne ernsthaft...unterste Schublade du gehörst mal gesockelt aber sowas von in die Kloschüssel..naja STO zocken und gut is da hat man solche klappstühle wie dich nicht, und wehe es wird n "Offizieller Fleetgimper" eingeführt den puste ich mal n paar Quantentorpedos dahin wo keine Sonne nicht hinscheint



also wenn leute wie du STO spielen bin ich zum einen froh es mir doch nicht gekauft zu haben und zum anderen muss ich sagen es ist definitiv kein spiel für Trekkis^^


----------



## Strickjacke (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finds ja echt knuffig.

Neu in einer Gilde bzw. Raid und dann gleich einen auf dicke Hose machen.

Ich weiss ja nicht ob sie es schon wussten: 

Ein GUTER TANK bzw. Guter HEAL findet im Nullkommanix einen NEUEN Raid.
Skill > Gear  so sieht die Formel aus.

Die Formel wie man sich allerdings Beliebt macht kann ich dir nicht nennen.

Ich will damit sagen TANK und HEAL können sich den Raid aussuchen.

Und wenn ein neuer Oberrulerz da kommt und einen Tank / Heal der schon lange zum Raid gehört, seine LEISTUNG gebracht hat, zudem noch beliebt im Team ist ungerechtfertigt Kritisiert - dann kann man sich sehr schnell bei sehr vielen Leuten damit verdammt unbeliebt machen.

Solange der Spieler seinen Char beherrscht, seine Leistung bringt und sich nicht "mitziehen" lässt und seine Aufgabe erfüllt macht er in meinen Augen KEINEN Fehler.

Ich würde dem Heiler aber raten sich um einen BESSEREN RAID zu schauen der IHN ernst nimmt, und nicht auf diese ART DISKRIMINIERT, KOMPROMITTIERT und LÄCHERLICH macht!

Wenn deine Gildenleitung / Raidleitung hier das liest würde ich mir als GL / RL Gedanken machen ob du mit deinem Posten nicht emotional überfordert bist,
denn so was macht man nicht.

In einem Gildenexternen Forum so eine SCHLAMMSCHLACHT anzuzetteln ist ein No GO !


----------



## leonardot1311 (24. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Die inkompetenz von spielern lässt sich auch ohne raid anhand ihrer mießerabelen Sockelung erkennen. es bestätigt sich einfach immer wieder.
> 
> DD die nur ausdauer sockeln... Meeles mit int.... Heiler mit stärke... gut das sind extremfälle aber traurig das es sowas gibt




Die Inkompetenz von Spielern lässt sich auch ohne Duden und Deutschunterricht 2. Klasse anhand ihrer miserablen Kenntnisse unserer Sprache erkennen. Es bestätigt sich einfach immer wieder....

"Inkompetenz" kleingeschrieben....."Spielern" auch, "miserablen" no comment, "Es" nach Punkt, usw....gut, das sind Extremfälle, aber traurig dass es sowas gibt. 

REALLIFE FTW


----------



## Lpax (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Sicherlich werden diese paar Punkte nicht gleich den RAID gefährden...nur finde ich das er zumindest mal darüber nachdenken sollte und nicht gleich einen auf Stur machen und sich gar nichts sagen lassen.
> 
> Ich bin selber immer aufgeschlossen wenn jemand meint wie ich meinen Char verbessern kann.



Nun ...dann mal her mit deinem char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vieleicht kann man auch dir noch helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja wenn du 2wochen da bist und das dein job ist....werf ihn raus oder finde dich damit ab.
Spielt er denn schlecht oder gefällt es dir einfach nicht?
Kann es sich die gilde leisten jemand wegen 3 sockel raus zu werfen?


----------



## Super PePe (24. Februar 2010)

Ausdauer als Heiler ist einfach ein derber Schnitzer. Darüber kann man sich auch mal innerlich aufregen. Andererseits bin ich aber auch der Meinung, dasz man es beim Gegenüber auch mal sacken lassen sollte. Vielleicht war er gerade genervt von der Fliege an der Wand. Wer weiß das schon. Man kann sich auch wegen mir mal allgemein über die unüberlegte Sockelung udn wegen mir auch die Schlussfolgerung, dasz viele kaum noch was von ihrem Char wissen, aufregen. Jedoch das Ganze zu personalisieren und in einem Forum an die große Glocke zu hängen, ist nicht nur bei genauerer Betrachtung töricht. Und das dann, in der Verbindung mit dem Tonfall, der fahle Beigeschmack der Selbstinszenierung aufkommt, ist selbstredend.


----------



## Foertel (24. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ausdauer als Heiler ist einfach ein derber Schnitzer. Darüber kann man sich auch mal innerlich aufregen. Andererseits bin ich aber auch der Meinung, dasz man es beim Gegenüber auch mal sacken lassen sollte. Vielleicht war er gerade genervt von der Fliege an der Wand. Wer weiß das schon. Man kann sich auch wegen mir mal allgemein über die unüberlegte Sockelung udn wegen mir auch die Schlussfolgerung, dasz viele kaum noch was von ihrem Char wissen, aufregen. Jedoch das Ganze zu personalisieren und in einem Forum an die große Glocke zu hängen, ist nicht nur bei genauerer Betrachtung töricht. Und das dann, in der Verbindung mit dem Tonfall, der fahle Beigeschmack der Selbstinszenierung aufkommt, ist selbstredend.



Gern, aber wenn man so ne verquarzte Skillung und so dämlich gesockelt hat wie der TE selber sollte man die Klappe villeicht nicht aufreißen xD


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (24. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Wir ernten heute die Früchte der antiauthoritären Erziehung.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]...hat es sehr gut getroffen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist nur ein Spiel....mag sein, aber dass es einige als Hobby ansehen ist unseren ololol-get-a-reallife-casuals noch nicht aufgegangen, was?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]...und an den Sockelsteinen erkannt man halt am ehesten, ob sich die Person mit ihrem Char. beschäftigt oder eben nicht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wieso wird der TE hier überhaupt geflamed? Weil er anderen Spielern helfen will ihren Char zu verbessern? Traurig Leute![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und wenn er den Auftrag von der Gildenleitung bekommen hat, warum regt ihr euch dann auf?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber nein...ich sockel so wie ich will! Da kommen dann so lustige Sachen wie Stärke und Angriffskraft beim Dämo-Hexer raus....[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ihr seid schon alle die grössten....macht mal weiter dailies und gut is![/font]


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. Februar 2010)

Rhon schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]...hat es sehr gut getroffen.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> ...




Warum wird er wohl geflamed..mal überlegen..
Ach ja erstmal: Jo hey boah eh ich bin da beste ich zock 5jahre ich weiß alles jo (Ich zock seid 4,5 Jahren ich lern immer noch dazu)
 Ja was wär den da noch: olololol du sockelst crap du bist nix wert ich kick dich unfäühigen vollbimbo ausn raid weil ich bin da macker hahaha
Oh net zu vergessen: Das ganze noch in nem Forum breitzutreten das is echt unter jeder Gürtellinie
Ergo: Der TE zockt höchstens, aber allerhöchstens seid Lutschking, der TE is 12 und ololol the imbaroXXor und der TE hat weder Anstand noch respekt vor seinen Mitspielern


----------



## tomtom79 (24. Februar 2010)

Rhon schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]...hat es sehr gut getroffen.[/font]
> ...



er will helfen aber hat selbst keine ahnung, darum gehts nicht mehr und nicht wenniger aber lies mal ca seit4-6 da siehst es zb er hat tank glyphen drin und ist retri!


----------



## fredolino (24. Februar 2010)

ich sehe an einen ausdauer stein nix schlimmes ... 
ich kenne palas die sockeln wille .. da mach ich mir viel mehr gedanken drüber ...


have a nice day


----------



## Samweisbilbo (24. Februar 2010)

Ich sach nur, keine Worte!!!!
Ich hab mir den Char mal genau betrachtet.....
WENN er angeblich seit 5 Jahren spielt, wieso ist bei seinem -MAIN-, denn alles so schwach???
Er hat mit seinem Main gerade mal etwas über 3k Erfolgspunkte (ich spiel erst seit november -wieder- und hab um die 2,5k)
Er hat mit seinem Main -4- Reittiere (ich hab mit meinem ohne dass ich groß was für tu 6
Von Haustieren sprech ich mal lieber net.
Dann hat er mit seinem Main (er spielt ja seit 5 Jahren...) komischerweise in Wrath-Fraktionen viele auf Ehrfürchtig aber in den alten wenig(im Vergleich)
Also alles in allem ist er einfach einer, der hier ein paar Leute verarschen will und fertig.
Es ist nur schade, dass so nem Hirni 12 Seiten im Forum geschenkt werden, und andere wo zum Teil wirklich mal vernünftige Fragen stellen werden geflamed ohne ende und können auf 2 Seiten stolz sein (wovon dann 1,8 Flame sind)
Dieser ganze Scheiss hat erst angefangen seit alle nur noch Epic-geil  geworden sind, mit den bekackten Fast-Runs, die Hauptsache ist, man hat schnell seine Marken. Ich spiel seit 01/07, dann 20 Monate Pause und nun seit 11/09 wieder, aber hey, wisst ihr was? Ich scheiss auf diese Typen, ich hab Zeit, und wenn ich halt erst in 4 Monaten in ICC komm, ist es mir egal, hauptsache ich hab SPAß am Spiel!!!
Die ganzen Kiddies hier, die meinen mit 12 ihre Klappe aufreissen zu wollen, grad mal ein Haar am Sack, aber meinen sie wüssten wie man alles richtig macht, vergesst es, lernt lieber damit ihr mal was andres als 5er heim bringt. (Ausnahmen bestätigen zum Glück die Regel, aber die ist bekanntlich nur alle 4 Wochen)
Der TE ist zwar Ü30, aber dennoch hat er leider auch den Sinn vom SPIEL etwas verpeilt. Seine Gilde kann einem nur leid tun.

So denn....

gute Nacht bzw. guten Morgen, und postet noch etwas, vielleicht schafft er ja nen neuen Rekord(schon schlimm genug dass -ich- darauf antworte....


----------



## Tornok (24. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel selbst seid release und kenn mich auch sehr gut aus. Aber mal ganz ehrlich....
Mir würde es im traum nicht einfallen so mit meinem GIldenkollegen zu reden! Man kann Tip´s geben.....oder sich einfach mal bisselr anders ausdrücken wie "versuch mal im nächsten raid den und den sockel bitte bekommste uach gesponsored. Wenns nicht passt kann mans ja wieder ändern" wär ne möglichkeit.

Charpimper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....Würd mir im traum nicht einfallen mir in mein eq oder rota quatschen zu lassen. Das "NEIN" von ihm ist da sehr milde ausgedrückt


----------



## tomtom79 (24. Februar 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Ich sach nur, keine Worte!!!!
> Ich hab mir den Char mal genau betrachtet.....
> WENN er angeblich seit 5 Jahren spielt, wieso ist bei seinem -MAIN-, denn alles so schwach???
> Er hat mit seinem Main gerade mal etwas über 3k Erfolgspunkte (ich spiel erst seit november -wieder- und hab um die 2,5k)
> ...



wie kann man morgns um 5 so viel scheisse von sich lassen?


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wir ernten heute die Früchte der antiauthoritären Erziehung.



Würd ich nichtmal so sagen. Ich bin auch antiauthoritär erzogen worden, und trotzdem kann ich von mir behaupten ein durchaus vernünftiger, toleranter Mensch zu sein. Ich neige eher dazu die schuld auf Bushido zu schieben. Wenn ich mir den ganzen Tag lieder anhöre deren Text nur aus beleidigungen und der verherrlichung von Prostitution, Drogenkonsum und straßenschlachten besteht kann ja nix aus mir werden, besonders wenn ich das als cool empfinde und das dann auslebe (auch wenn der sänger grade mal eine nacht im Knast saß aber einen auf Gangster macht). Das böse ist cool, also muss ich auch böse sein. Es ist cool zu saufen und zu rauchen, also muss ich mich auch zuschütten und meine Lungen killen. Es ist cool mit softairwaffen auf dem schulhof rumzurennen, also löse ich einen amoklaufalarm aus. 

Das Problem ist einfach das die heutige Jugend der Ansicht ist Böse sei cool. Und da man ja cool sein muss, besonders um in der gruppe zu gefallen, muss man zwangsläufig auch böse sein und scheiße bauen.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Februar 2010)

Du sags es warn Int und Ausdauer :>. Da es 45 Ausdauer waren also 3x. Schonmal daran gedacht das er vllt nen guten Sockelboni mitgenommen hat? Und einen der Steine brauch er mindestens für sein'n Meta.


----------



## Drymon (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> ....Da ich vor 2 Wochen in eine neue Raid Gilde geladen wurde und ich mit den Offis geredet habe bin ich gleich zum offiziellen Char-Pimper der Gilde gemacht worden....



1. Es gibt immer Leute, die angeblich die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben (Manch einer redet auch von Klugscheisser!). Der letzte selbsternannte "Charpimper" in unserer Gilde durfte nach genau 1 Woche gehen.
2. Da es sich um eine "Raidgilde" handelt, macht das Zusammenspiel der Gruppe den Braten fett! ..und da sie bislang ja wohl auch ein bißchen was geschafft haben, können sie das auch ohne Spieler mit dem "Um mich wurde WoW rumgebaut und weiß alles besser" Syndrom. 
3. Für solche Menschen wie Dich, gibt es ein sehr passendes chinesisches Sprichwort: *Jeder kehre den Schnee vor seiner Tür und kümmere sich nicht um das Eis, das auf dem Dach des Nachbarn liegt!*

idS...cheers


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2010)

Rhon schrieb:


> ...und an den Sockelsteinen erkannt man halt am ehesten, ob sich die Person mit ihrem Char. beschäftigt oder eben nicht.



Wie schon gesagt - man sollte auch überlegen wie man mit den Leuten redet. Was bringt mir jemand mit einem dreifachen Sockelzertifikat der Universität von Dalaran der die soziale Kompetenz einer Melone hat?
Und im Spiel kommt es auf weit mehr an als darauf ob jemand +20 Int oder + 20 Ausdauer in einem Sockel hat.

Aber wenn man in seiner Gilde nicht den menschen sondern den Gearscore sieht dann hat der TE vermutlich Recht. Ich persönlich sehe es aber als positiv dass offensichtlich noch nicht jeder in Wow so denkt.


----------



## Rolandos (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> ..........
> WAS meint ihr zu dem Sturkopf? Ich kann den doch nicht einfach so im RAID rumlaufen lassen.



Hat er gut gemacht, würde mir auch nicht von jemandem sagen lassen wie ich zu spielen habe, egal ob du Recht hast oder nicht. 
Vor allen Dingen der letzte Satz, tz, tz, tz, gerade von so einem Typen nicht.
Und 5 Jahre Erfahrung, LOL, hast wohl vergessen das WoW ein dummes Spiel ist, ohne Sinn und Verstand. 
Na OK, über ohne Verstand kann man sich streiten, ist ja immerhin eine gewaltige Leistung, den Rechner einzuschalten und das Spiel zu starten.


----------



## Gnorfal (24. Februar 2010)

Auch lustig fine ich die übereifrigen Äffchen im Raid, die einem unbedingt mitteilen müssen, man hätte noch keine Aura aktiviert (nachdem man vor exakt 1 sekunde umgespecct hat).

Wer mir sagen will, wie ich spielen/sockeln/mich ausrüsten/welche Tränke ich nutzen soll, sollte mir vorher zeigen, dass er mit meinem Char besser umgehen kann als ich.


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2010)

Ich kenn das auch noch aus Naxx zu Beginn von WOTLK. Da schrie eine Tante auch im TS rum weil sie eine Person entdeckt hatte die nicht gesockelt hatte.
Klar hatte Sie Recht, aber die Person war frisch 80 und sowas muss man nicht mittem im Raid im TS anprangern. Man hätte z.B. auch späteer mal nachfragen können wie das kommt, woran es hängt.
Irgendwo will man ja als Gilde auch friedlich zusammenspielen und gerade wenn es ansonsten passt kann man auch mal einen schwächeren mitziehen.

Mal abgesehn davon ist ein scheiss equippter Char der + und - auseinanderhalten kann besser als ein Mr Supersockel der BOOM macht.


----------



## Kjarrigan (24. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal abgesehn davon ist ein scheiss equippter Char der + und - auseinanderhalten kann besser als ein Mr Supersockel der BOOM macht.




/sign

vor einer Weile mal wider naxx 10er gegangen, einfach so aus fun und evtl ein paar erfolge abgreifen. Da war dann ein top (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) jäger dabei der nichtmal von der Plattform springen konnte... nach 4 versuchen hat er es dann doch geschafft und ist mit vollgas ins falsche camp gerannt, ist ja auch logisch, campen muss man ja da......

Zum Thema:

was gibts noch zu sagen was nicht in 90% der anderen Posts steht?
achja: (ist zwar nicht neu aber egal)
Schau lieber erstmal deine eigenen VZ's an, 2 Wochen den Umhang S*** verzaubert aber anderen erzählen wollen wie sie einen oder zwei dumme, nichts ausmachende, Sockel setzen sollen?

MfG Kjar


----------



## Sapper13 (24. Februar 2010)

Hm,

also Du bist zwei Wochen in der Gilde. Die haben dich dann zum Pimper gemacht <-- warum muss ich bei diesem Ausdruck an Viva, MTW und Leute mit schwarzer Hautfarbe denken egal....Hip Hop ist ja cool (ich könnt schon wieder kotzen)

so und jetzt glaubst Du mit so einer Aktion dir nen Fanclub in der Gilde aufzubauen. Ich denke noch zwei bis drei Aktionen dieser Art und Du pimpst nicht mehr so lange. Vergleichbar wäre es, wenn die Royals in England zu Dir gekommen wären, dich zu nem Prinzen gemacht hätten und Du vor jedem Empfang ne Kanne Bohne mit Zwiebeln gefressen hättest und immer schön abdröhnst......ich denke 1-2 Empfänge und die Royals sehen dich nicht mal mehr als Hofnarren sondern einfach nur als niveaulosen Proll.

Oder aber: 

Du hast die direkte Order der Gildenleitung zu sieben! Dann hast Du uns das aber nicht gesagt. Dann kickt ihr jetzt nach und nach die Leute die nicht das wollen was ihr wollt und hey....wenn der Realm groß genug ist, habt ihr bald ne TOP-GILDE!!!!

Fazit für mich: Wir haben zu wenig Gesamtinformationen was für eine Aufgabe Du hast. Sollst Du nur den Leuten helfen besser ihre Chars auszustatten oder aber sollst Du alles vorbereiten für XXX Serverfirst.da.ru. Dennoch ist dein Verhalten anmaßend. Du kennst die Leute nicht und sagst ihnen was sie tun sollen. Von dieser sorte gibts ne ganze Menge! Aber die Frage ist, wie vermittelst du es? Wenn Du mich so unter Druck setzen würdest wie den Pala, würde ich dich einfach auf ignore setzen und dem Gildenleiter sagen, das die sich ne Laus Namens Besserwisser und Klugscheißer ins Haus geholt haben.

Grüzze

Sapper

PS: Pimpa ma ride yo yo yo bitch, 30 inch yo yo up your a... yo yo......meine Fresse hoffe das endlich wieder mehr Heavy Metal und Rock läuft kann die Kohlenkastenscheiße die unsere Sprache durchzieht bald echt nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## chyroon (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> WAS meint ihr zu dem Sturkopf? Ich kann den doch nicht einfach so im RAID rumlaufen lassen.



Genau dieser Spruch lässt mich an deiner Kompetenz als Raidleader zweifeln.

A) Nur weil jemand nicht das tut was DU willst, wird er dem Raid ausgeschlossen? So benehmen sich wenn überhaupt Kinder aber kein *36 jähriger*!
 Sockelstein > Skill  (??)  Sicher das ihr in ICC 25 auch nur den ersten Mob umgehaun habt, merkwürdige Einstellung aber gut viele Wege führn ja nach Rom.


----------



## Herrmann (24. Februar 2010)

@TE

lösch deinen Char bitte - selten so einen kindlichen Schwachsinn gelesen


----------



## biene maya (24. Februar 2010)

Ich beantrage jetzt dann bei Blizzard NPCs als Mitspieler für Inis und Raids
und wehe ein NPC sockelt falsch -aber dann raucht´s 
oder noch besser ich stell mir 24 Chinesen an und sollte einer nicht funktionieren schick ich ihm ne Atombombe ohne Rückfahrschein in sein Haus.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

chyroon schrieb:


> Sockelstein > Skill (??) Sicher das ihr in ICC 25 auch nur den ersten Mob umgehaun habt, merkwürdige Einstellung aber gut viele Wege führn ja nach Rom.



Ja haben sie WoW Progress usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sapper nicht nur du


----------



## Kerby499 (24. Februar 2010)

> WAS meint ihr zu dem Sturkopf



Die Frage "Was macht man mit so einem wie Dir, der alles sowieso besser weiß und jedem seine gutgemeinten Tipps aufdrücken will, nachdem das erstmal ein EQ-Check gemacht wird" ist
min genauso berechtigt warum ein Heal-Pala Ausdauer sockeln soll.

Im Prinzip willst Du doch nur hören wie Recht Du doch hast, damit Dein eigenes Ego sich noch weiter steigert. Den Anspruch alles Besserzuwissen begründest Du damit, dass Du angeblich
seit 5 Jahren spielst, was aber eh keiner Nachprüfen kann und es min 1000 andere Spieler gibt, die schon Thrall haben kotzen gesehen haben wollen


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Würd ich nichtmal so sagen. Ich bin auch antiauthoritär erzogen worden, und trotzdem kann ich von mir behaupten ein durchaus vernünftiger, toleranter Mensch zu sein. Ich neige eher dazu die schuld auf Bushido zu schieben. Wenn ich mir den ganzen Tag lieder anhöre deren Text nur aus beleidigungen und der verherrlichung von Prostitution, Drogenkonsum und straßenschlachten besteht kann ja nix aus mir werden, besonders wenn ich das als cool empfinde und das dann auslebe (auch wenn der sänger grade mal eine nacht im Knast saß aber einen auf Gangster macht). Das böse ist cool, also muss ich auch böse sein. Es ist cool zu saufen und zu rauchen, also muss ich mich auch zuschütten und meine Lungen killen. Es ist cool mit softairwaffen auf dem schulhof rumzurennen, also löse ich einen amoklaufalarm aus.
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach das die heutige Jugend der Ansicht ist Böse sei cool. Und da man ja cool sein muss, besonders um in der gruppe zu gefallen, muss man zwangsläufig auch böse sein und scheiße bauen.




Du sagst es!! Und um das ganze abzurunden, empfehle ich folgendes Video mal wirklich andächtig anzusehen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrDqagiFMRM


----------



## Naxtar (24. Februar 2010)

hm mich würde es nerven wenn jemand neu in die Gilde kommt und zu mir sagt" Hey mach dieses und mach das ",ich sockel wie es für mich meines Empfindens am besten ist.
Einen Rat zu einer Verbesserung nehme ich von einem Gamekollegen an den ich wirklich schon eine ganze Zeit kenne, und dann ist es immer noch alleine meine Entscheidung ob ich etwas ändere!
Ich spiele auch schon WoW seit Beginn und man lernt nie aus...
Daher mein Rat an den TE :     	

                                                       	Erstmal den eigenen Char chekken !

1.>Bin ich selber richtig gesockelt bevor ich den Mund aufmache ?
2.Kann ich meinen Char aus dem FF spielen ?
3.Habe ich überhaupt schon eine Berechtigung jemandem sagen zu können so und so ist der Hase begraben ?
4.Habe ich den richtigen Ton angeschlagen ?

Letzteres denke ich "nein "

Überarbeite dich erstmal selber , dann kannste loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

Threisch schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Erstmal danke für die Tipps, ich habe es nun geschafft meinen Pfannkuchen ordentlich zu wenden =)



ogog Need Testpfannkuchen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. Februar 2010)

Is euch schon aufgefallen, dass der TE schon längst nichtmehr postet. Wahrscheinlich sind wir ihm zu "madig" und er hat sich auf sein Ross geschwungen und ist wieder hochgeflogen.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (24. Februar 2010)

Ich meine folgendes:
Ohne deine Erfahrung etc in Frage stellen zu wollen, ist der Fail der Gildenleitung deiner aktuellen Gilde absolut Episch!
In vielen Gilden gibt es alt eingesessene Spieler, denen es (zu Recht) sauer aufstösst, wenn ein Neuer instant über sie erhoben wird.
Da fehlte sowohl dir als auch deiner Gildenleitung das nötige Fingerspitzengefühl.
Man hätte das ja vorerst anders klären können, zB. indem du nicht direkt an die Spieler rantrittst, sondern es der Raidleitung meldest.

Musste diese Erfahrung auch schon machen, dass man sich Vertrauen und Respekt erst erarbeiten muss, auch wenn man super Gear oder
mörder Erfahrung hat.

Mein Tipp:
Geh etwas vorsichtiger an solche Spieler ran. Selbst wenn die GL dich für super hält und du das sogar bist, ist es scheisse,
wenn man es sich mit Gildies verbaut, nur weil man am Anfang zu forsch auftritt.


----------



## Tomratz (24. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> "alter ey, du hast voll falsch gesockelt, du gimp"
> 
> um mal auf extremste anreden zurück zugreifen. wenn mir jemand, der exakt zwei wochen im raid ist, an den kopf wirft, ich hätte falsche gesockelt oder geencht, würd ich ihm empfehlen eine runde sterben zu gehn und mir nen kaffee mitzubringen. soalng sich MEIN offi nich drüber aufregt, lass ich wies ist.
> nur wenn MEIN offi mir sagt "hör ma, hier un da und dies kannste verbessern/anders machen" tu ichs.




/sign

Einschränkend ist aber zu sagen, dass der TE wohl Offi in seiner neuen Gilde ist.

Weiter vorne hat jemand geschrieben, dass es aus so aus dem Wald schallt, wie man hineinruft.
Es kommt wirklich darauf an, wie der TE das Thema angepackt hat.

Wenn mir jemand kommen würde und sagen, Hey, du hast da falsche Sockel, änder die mal, würd
ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch so reagieren wie der Pala. Ich will überzeugt werden, dazu muss ich
schlüssige Argumente hören.

So neulich geschehen bei meinem Feral Druiden: Ein Gildenmitglied, mit etwas schlechterem Equip
macht mehr DPS (ja, ich mag das Zeug eigentlich auch nicht, aber wenn ich mich über Recount ins-
gesamt verbessern kann, nutze ich es gerne) und hat mir angeboten, mir bei Verbesserungen zu
helfen.

Also Treffen an der Bosspuppe, draufhauen und hinterher Recount auswerten.
Daraufhin erst mal die Rota umgestellt, noch mal die Puppe verhauen, DPS schon einiges besser.
Dann kamen einige Vorschläge (die Betonung liegt auf Vorschläge) von meinem Gildenkollegen, 
wie ich einige Sockel tauschen kann. Diese Vorschläge waren mit entsprechenden Argumenten
hinterlegt, so dass ich mich gar nicht lange gesträubt habe (klar, hat mich etwa 1K Gold gekostet,
wars mir aber wert).
Ergebnis: runde 1K DPS-Verbesserung

Aber: Sowas funtzt nur, wenn der Ton stimmt und die Argumente stichhaltig und nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## Her Schmitz (24. Februar 2010)

Ich suche schon seit Wochen für meine Raidgilde einen Klugscheisser. Leider scheint diese Gattung noch nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein.
Lieber TE.... wärst du son nett mir ein paar Tipps zu geben wie ich meine homogene Truppe etwas aufmischen kann bis ich adäqaten Ersatz gefunden habe?
Danke.


----------



## Werni84 (24. Februar 2010)

Naja man sollte sich zurückhalten wenn man neu ist zumal auch wer man nen falschen sockel drin ht aber seine leitung bringt evtl sogar bessere als du mmmh würde ich ruhig bleiben un mich verstecken.

Zumal warst du net der der seine Gilde wegen nem Loot verlassen hat weil er nix bekomen hat da er afk war 


 World of EGOgraft ftw.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> er hat glaub gestern um 13 Uhr noch angefangen einen letzten Post zu schreiben aber doch abgebrochen. Ist schon bescheiden und gar nicht so lustig wenn der eigene Kiddy-gebt-mir-alle-recht-sonst-kick-ich-euch-Flame nach hinten lost geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vielleicht gibt ihm der harsche Gegenwind wenigstens zu denken und ihm fällt auf, dass er sich wie 13 und nicht über 30 benimmt. Ich bin selbst gerade 30 geworden und muss mich über ein solches Verhalten bzw. einen solch kindisch verfassten Beitrag, der in seiner Naivität kaum zu überbieten ist, doch sehr wundern. Nun ja, er hat ja schlauerweise seine Chars in der Profilübersicht, so dass alle live mitverfolgen können wie lang (oder kurz) er noch in der Gilde ist.^^

Edit: Huch, die Charaktere sind auf wundersame Weise aus dem Profil verschwunden... ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er heißt zur Erinnerung Trodat http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Norgannon&cn=Trodat und ist dummerweise auch noch in meinem Realmpool. Ich hoffe von Herzen, dass wir uns NIE in einer Zufallsini begegnen. Und wie schon mehrfach gesagt: *Entferne die Tankglyphen aus Deiner Vergelterskillung!* Das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus... will anderen Leuten sagen wie sie sich zu verhalten haben und hat selbst nicht so richtig Plan von.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...





Dieser Beitrag sagt mir:

- der Verfasser ist Imbahorst,der WoW Gott,der hypermegaultra alleskönner der das Spiel erfunden hat.
- egal was er macht und sagt es ist richtig und niemand darf daran zweifeln.
- er hat´s einfach drauf,er hat Raids erfunden,er weis alles über jede Klasse und Rasse.

Verbeuge mich respektvoll und ehrfürchtig vor dir oh du allwissender WoW Gott.Schon viel zu lange hat die Menschheit auf dich gewartet.
Und nun lässt du uns endlich an deiner Waisheit teilhaben.


Mein Fazit als Krieger:

- Sichtkontakt aufnehmen
- Wut aufbauen
- Anstürmen und voll eins auf die omme geben


Soll ich über diesen Beitrag lachen oder Weinen? Ich weis es nicht und deswegen erst mal ein Kaffee holen und weitere Schritte überlegen.......


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Mein Fazit als Krieger:
> 
> - Sichtkontakt aufnehmen
> - Wut aufbauen
> - Anstürmen und voll eins auf die omme geben



Danke .. Jetzt kann ich beruhigt meinem Tagwerk nachgehen. Nach so nem Lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@dwarf Wenn du welche bekommen hast schick sie per Ingame an Nointinside aber bitte nicht zu kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (24. Februar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> @dwarf Wenn du welche bekommen hast schick sie per Ingame an Nointinside aber bitte nicht zu kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na mach ich doch gern 
ich mag generell solche leute nich die ein vorschrieben was man wie zu machen hat ich denk jeder muß sein weg gehen 
die hauptsache ist das der raid  gut durchkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin au net optimal gesockelt und verz auch noch net das maxi an dps erreicht aber  ....
keiner meggert wegen mir whipes verursach ich  nich mehr ^^
vllt kann mir ja te  helfen xD


----------



## HMC-Pretender (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> WAS meint ihr zu dem Sturkopf? Ich kann den doch nicht einfach so im RAID rumlaufen lassen.




Ich finde seine Reaktion auf dein dreistes Auftreten verständlich. Letztendlich ist es sein Char und er muss wissen was er können soll und was nicht. Es ist ok ihn darauf hinzuweisen, dass andere Edelsteine seinen Raid-Performance verbessern würden und ihm zu erklären warum. Womöglich ist er dann sogar dankbar für den Ratschlag. Wenn ihm aber andere Dinge wichtiger sind und er bewusst so gesockelt hat, ist das auch sein gutes Recht. Das Argument: welchen Unterschied machen 45 Ausdauer kann man auch umdrehen: welchen Unterschied machen 45 Zaubermacht?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Februar 2010)

Bwhahaha ... der Lacher des Tages: Du böser Junge entrüstest dich darüber, dass jemand ein Steinchen gesockelt hat, welches nicht 100% DEINEN Vorstellungen entspricht ... Verstehen könnte ich das ganze Getue noch, wenn er zb. als Krieger einen Int Stein Sockelt. Aber Ausdauer ist bislang jeder Klasse zugute gekommen, es ist ein relativ neutrales Steinchen .. kann jeder gebrauchen ..

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich meinem Vorposter an.


----------



## rennsau (24. Februar 2010)

@TE

Ich denke du solltest ihn so Sockeln lassen, wie er es für richtig hält...

Und wenn ich deinen Post lese, ganz ehrlich, geh arbeiten. Sowas wie du verdirbt die Lust am Zocken, ist ja nur ein Spiel und kein RL!!

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Heafstaag (24. Februar 2010)

Kannst ja mal den Pala fragen wo er einen 45er ausdauerstein her hat würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## Amasi (24. Februar 2010)

Heafstaag... es muss kein 45 Ausd Stein sein sondern es können genausogut solche Violetten sein 

also 3 Violette mit 12 ZM und 15 ausdauer einfach und du kommst auf deine 45 ausd


----------



## Tünnes (24. Februar 2010)

Da hät ich auch kein Bock drauf mir von dir was sagen zu lassen. Vor allem macht der Ton die Musik. Ihm zu drohen ihn aus dem Raid zu schmeißen wegen einem Sockel ist lächerlich. Komm mal klar. Man kann ja vielleicht darüber dikutieren aber wenn man sich nach 2 Wochen in ner neuen Gilde so aufspielt muss man sich nicht über Gegenwind wundern.


----------



## Thelda (24. Februar 2010)

An den Verfasser:

Ich glaube, dass Du als derjenige, der meint, dass er anderen etwas "zu sagen" hat, als Erster an Deiner Einstellung arbeiten solltest.

Es ist nach meiner Meinung eine natürliche Reaktion eines Menschen, dass er sich nicht beliebig vorschreiben lässt, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat. Vielleicht hilft es Dir mal zu überlegen, dass Dein Gegenüber sich wahrscheinlich etwas bei der Gestaltung seines Charakters gedacht hat und er vielleicht genau an dieser Gestaltung Freude hat, unabhängig davon, ob es eine noch (raid-)effektivere Gestaltung gibt. Dann ist es gut zu verstehen, dass er Deine Vorschläge weder gerne hören noch gerne befolgen will und sich durch diese eher angegriffen fühlt. 

Ich denke ich führe, dass nicht weiter aus, aber vielleicht kannst Du über diese Betrachtung einer anderen Sichtweise, einen neuen Aspekt menschlichen Sozialverhaltens lernen.

Viel Spaß und Erfog dabei!


----------



## Magickevin (24. Februar 2010)

Fazit: Er ist gestern um 15:23 aus der Gilde geflogen weil ihn die TANKS und HEILER die du verbessern wolltest aus der Gilde gemopt haben


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Fazit: Er ist gestern um 15:23 aus der Gilde geflogen weil ihn die TANKS und HEILER die du verbessern wolltest aus der Gilde gemopt haben



Echt jetzt ? Oo


----------



## xaramon (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...



ersten spielst du niemals 5 jahre wow. sowas kann man nachschauen. deine rufanzeige zeigt sowas schon auf einem blick.
du hast nicht 1 rufstufe auf erfürchtig con classic WoW.

http://eu.wowarmory....%C3%B6nigsgarde

desweitern kann man das auch als zweites an deinen dungeon erfolger sehen, da müssten alle vom 18.10.2008 sein sind sie aber leider nicht.

http://eu.wowarmory....%C3%B6nigsgarde


und desweiteren hast du erst die stufe 80 am 10.6.09 erreicht und daran kann man sehr zweifeln das du 5 jahre wow erfahrung hast.


so nun zu deinem gimp-pimp posten.

es gibt 6 palas die ertsens. schon länger in der gilde sind und zweitens viel mehr erfahung im content und im game haben wie du.
desweiteren besitzten die 6 anderen palas mehr erfolgspunkte wie du. und haben schon mehr in wow erreicht als du.

wenn jemand diesen posten nehmen sollte um die gilde auf schwung zu bringen dann sollten es klassensprechen für die einzelnen klassen machen , aber nicht einer der denkt das er schon seit mittelalter wow spielt und selbt nichtmal ahnung von seiner klasse hat.


so das war mal mein senf dazu.


Edit:

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/charsheet/103504034


*Trodat*
*Race*Human *Class*Paladin *Level*80 *Guild*Die Königsgarde *Server*EU-Norgannon *Battlegroup*Hinterhalt *WarcraftRealms ID*103504034 *First Seen*Jun 03, 09 *Last Seen*Feb 14, 10 Recent Battlegrounds Armory Link Add as Friend Sig Maker Claim Char History Level Guild Date 80 Die Königsgarde Feb 14, 10 80 A V I D Nov 05, 09 80 HerOics Sep 26, 09 80 Friends Reloaded Aug 02, 09 80 Unguilded Jul 27, 09 80 Friends Reloaded Jul 19, 09 77 Friends Reloaded Jun 03, 09

Ein WoW char der seit 5 jahren existiert sieht glaube ich mal nicht so aus. also lass dir deine dicken verfaulten eier woanders raushängen.


----------



## Latharíl (24. Februar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Fazit: Er ist gestern um 15:23 aus der Gilde geflogen weil ihn die TANKS und HEILER die du verbessern wolltest aus der Gilde gemopt haben



ohne witz?


----------



## madmurdock (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn, dann hast du seltsame Gems gefunden. Sockeln sind die Fassungen in die die Gems gepackt werden.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.wow-koenigsgarde.de/Jotest/ *hust hust*

Hab dem Webmaster mal ne nette Email über das Auftreten des Imbaroxxor Palas geschickt mit URL zu dem Thread hier mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt xD


----------



## Snatchel (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...


Guckmal: STURHAMMER.
Alter du bist GENAUSO stur! Und er hat vor dir geraidet also wird er sicher auch nach dir raiden. Alter wie du sagtest es sind nur 45 Ausdauer... Das ist nicht die Welt an Stats die er verliert. 
Ausserdem ist es SEIN Char. Wenn er nicht möcht kannst du dir deine Tipps in den Popo schieben, du hast nicht das Recht ihm seinen Char vorzuschreiben.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich find den lustig, den Thread... 

ICC 25er wird geraidet, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Pala inklusive dem Ausdauerstein durch den bisherigen Content gegangen ist... wegen einem Stein leidet die Raidleistung sicherlich nicht - auch dann nicht, wenn jeder Char irgendwo einen falschen Stein drin hat.

Man kann es auch übertreiben. Mit nem 23er ZM-Stein wäre sicher der ein oder andere Wipe vermieden worden unso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich spiel seit WOW seit fast 5 Jahren. Somit kann ich von mir sagen das ich über viel Erfahrung verfüge.
> 
> ...




Kleiner Tipp: das mit den "Ich spiel seit 5 Jahren WoW " kannst du dir sparen. Was meinst du wie oft ich mir in Raids schon die Mund fusslig geredet habe weil wieder mal so ein Klugscheißer dabei war, der vor ner Woche 80 geworden ist und meinte, den Boss muß man aber anders tanken, das stand so im buffed Guide.
Ich habs aufgegeben, mich zu ärgern. ( P.S. spiele auch schon seit Release )


----------



## Mirmamirmo (24. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> ne also so einer bin ich bestimmt nicht...ich werde mich hüten einen anzumachen der 500 GS mehr an Gear hat. Sollte mir trotzdem etwas auffallen das ich als "komisch" ansehe. Würde ich ihn fragen welche Beweggründe er hat dies so zu machen. HEY...könnte ja noch was Lernen.
> 
> Im übrigen gebe ich dir Recht mit deiner Aussage die du dem Shami gegeben hast. Und was besseres als Eiswandler gibts halt auf Füsse net. zumindest nicht für Caster^^




ja und ? du hast ihn gefragt und er hat Dir gesagt das es ihm schon manches mal vom Sterben abgehalten hat... eine bessere Begründung gibt es doch nicht
Aber mal ganz davon ab, ich kann doch sockeln was ich für meinen Char am besten erachte oder ?

Ist es denn so das er auch nicht die "Leistung" bringt im Raid ? 

Was sagen denn Deine Gildenkollegen dazu ?

Gruß


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. Februar 2010)

Ich würde sagen wir haken, Stronzo's....ähhhh Gonzo's Threadversuch als Fail ab und lassen diesen untergehen.


----------



## normansky (24. Februar 2010)

xaramon schrieb:


> *Ein WoW char der seit 5 jahren existiert sieht glaube ich mal nicht so aus*. also *lass dir deine dicken verfaulten eier woanders raushängen*.



... mal ehrlich... woher willst du denn wissen das dies sein Main ist und das er mit diesem Char vor 5 Jahren anfing?

Und deine Umgangssprache ist mehr als unterste Schublade, dass nennt man Gossenniveau oder Kiddygesülze... wer sich auf diese Art in eine Diskussion reinhängt hat wohl selbst mit 9 Jahren angefangen und sieht sich nun als "Rächer der Enterbten"... einfach nur peinlich... (wenn wenigstens die Grammatik stimmen würde, aber nein "lass dir deine"...)

Hinzu kommt noch das der TE bereits schrieb, dass der Heal, um den es eigendlich geht, ebenfalls erst neu in die Gilde kam... dass der TE erst freundlich versuchte mit diesem Pala zu reden, dass dieser aber gleich abblockte und selber ein Neuling in der Gilde ist!

Ist es sooo schwer erstmal den Tread zu lesen bevor man sich teilweise so abwertend und beleidigend äußerst? 

Warum unternehmen die Mods hier nichts, nachdem dem TE der Tod gewünscht wurde, er mit Hitler verglichen wurde und nur noch Mobbing hier an der Tagesordnung ist? Wo ist den unsere "Shotgun-Lillyan"?


----------



## Arandes (24. Februar 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> ... mal ehrlich... woher willst du denn wissen das dies sein Main ist und das er mit diesem Char vor 5 Jahren anfing?
> 
> Und deine Umgangssprache ist mehr als unterste Schublade, dass nennt man Gossenniveau oder Kiddygesülze... wer sich auf diese Art in eine Diskussion reinhängt hat wohl selbst mit 9 Jahren angefangen und sieht sich nun als "Rächer der Enterbten"... einfach nur peinlich... (wenn wenigstens die Grammatik stimmen würde, aber nein "lass dir deine"...)
> 
> ...




Du hast im Prinzip Recht - V.a was die Schreibweise einiger angeht. Und auch das mit dem Char -> Ich selbst spiele auch seit 5 Jahren, mein Main ist ein Draenei Paladin. Und jeder, der jetzt zählen kann, weiss, dass Draeneis noch keine 5e sind *g* Mein erster Char existiert nichtmehr - somit wars das mit dem "Nachweis". 

Aber dennoch geht es hier sehrwohl auch um die soziale Kompetenz, die der TE schlichtweg nicht hat... Natürlich sind hier viele Beschuldigungen echt viel am Platz; doch in "Schutz" nehmen würde ich den TE keinesfalls.

Nur schon, wenn jemand das bei meinem Raid gemacht hätte... bei Buffed einen Thread eröffnen... /gkick.


----------



## normansky (24. Februar 2010)

Sicherlich ist die Einstellung des TE von Hause aus falsch und auch bei uns in der Gilde wäre er so nicht weit gekommen, aber nachdem man nun genug darauf rumgeritten ist und seine Postings garnicht mehr gelesen werden, sollte auch mal Schluss sein! 
Gerade auf den letzten Seiten geht es immer mehr in Richting Mobbing und Flame... 

Ich denke er hat es verstanden (oder zumindest gelesen) und nun ist auch mal gut! 
Wenn jetzt irgendwelche Kids ihm auch noch den Tod wünschen, *was bereits vor mehreren Seiten geschah*, und er nun auch noch *mit Hitler verglichen* wird, dann sollte dem *Spass für die Flamer und Kids* mal ein Ende gesetzt werden!


----------



## Schnori (24. Februar 2010)

Naja, im RL tun Leute, selbst wenn du deren Chef bist nicht immer gleich das was man ihnen sagt. Das ist nunmal so. Befehlen ist nicht immer das beste. Du mußt die Leute überzeugen, überreden können. 

Was Chars, Sockeln und Spielweise anbetrifft, hat da nunmal jeder eine etwas andere Sichtweise. Das machts doch gerade spannend. Teamwork heißt ja nicht - einer befiehlt und alle folgen dem kommentarlos sondern man tauscht sich aus und diskutiert offen miteinander - was halt nicht jeder kann. Die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren und mit Kritik leben zu können (ohen gleich beleidigt zu sein) ist halt nicht einfach. 

Nehms mal nicht zu hart, wenn jemand Anderes Dinge anders als Du selbst siehst - der hat mit Sicherheit gute Gründe dafür sein Equip so oder so zu haben. Selbst als "Chef" hat man da nicht immer per "Titel" recht....


----------



## xaramon (24. Februar 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Du hast im Prinzip Recht - V.a was die Schreibweise einiger angeht. Und auch das mit dem Char -> Ich selbst spiele auch seit 5 Jahren, mein Main ist ein Draenei Paladin. Und jeder, der jetzt zählen kann, weiss, dass Draeneis noch keine 5e sind *g* Mein erster Char existiert nichtmehr - somit wars das mit dem "Nachweis".
> 
> Aber dennoch geht es hier sehrwohl auch um die soziale Kompetenz, die der TE schlichtweg nicht hat... Natürlich sind hier viele Beschuldigungen echt viel am Platz; doch in "Schutz" nehmen würde ich den TE keinesfalls.
> 
> Nur schon, wenn jemand das bei meinem Raid gemacht hätte... bei Buffed einen Thread eröffnen... /gkick.



das würd er auch, er bekommt nen gkick, weil er erstens den thread hier eröffnet hat.
zweitens weil er gelogen hat.
und drittens weil des den rang nicht mal gibt in seiner gilde.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich das hier lese bekomme ich das Kotzen. Ich meine damit nichtmal den Eröffnungspost sondern der die Großkotzigkeit die in Kindergartenflamerei umschlägt. Was Einige dabei ignorieren ist die Tatsache, dass sie sich selbst aufs Überheblichkeitsniveau herunterlassen und sogar noch weiter gehen, indem sie den TE persönlich angreifen. Ich hab nach Seite 2 keinen Bock mehr gehabt Dummgesülz zu löschen. Thread ist zu. Wer sich nicht zusammenreißen kann, landet in Zukunft recht schnell auf der Ersatzbank.


----------

